# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..

## Saeed735

*همه چیز به سبک خاص as:*


*as4: روشهای تست زنی*





 

سلام...


امروز میخواییم درمورد تست زنی، یعنی مهمترین مهارتی که یه کنکوری باید داشته باشه حرف بزنیم...


یه  داوطلبی کنکور، درس رو مورد مطالعه قرار میده،تکرار و مرور میکنه،به تسلط  میرسه،اینا همه خیلی خیلی مهمن ولی با وجود همه ی اینا اگه تو تست زنی مشکل  داشته باشه یعنی هر کاری که تا حالا 


انجام داده ارزشی نداره و به هدفش  نمیرسه...چرا؟


چون تو کنکور همه ی دانسته هاشو باید روی تست پیاده کنه...پس باید با نحوه ی انجام صحیح تست زنی آشنا شد...



به ادامه ی مطلب توجه کنید:




قبل از اینکه این پست رو مورد مطالعه قرار بدید،باید پست های قبلی بنده رو به طور کامل خونده باشید...


در  پست های قبلی عرض کردم که تست زنی مراحل پنجم و هفتم از مراحل هشتگانه ی  مطالعه ی یک درس رو شامل میشه،البته ناگفته نماند که مرحله ی اول تست زنی  در مرحله ی دوم،یعنی همراه با 

مرحله ی خواندن و یادگیری صورت میگیره...بنده  در این پست در مورد مرحله ی پنجم و هفتم از مراحل مطالعه ی یک درس،یعنی  مرحله ی انجام تست زنی و تست زنی مروری صحبت خواهم کرد و شما 

شیوه های صحیح  تست زنی رو یاد میگیرین...راستی در این قسمت مرحله ی بررسی تست ها نیز  توضیح داده میشه:




*تست زنی:*ببینین  یکی از اهداف تست زنی تکمیل یادگیریه...شما هنگام تست زنی باید به خلا های  آموزشی خودتون پی ببرین و سعی کنین که اون خلا ها پر بشه و مشکلات  آموزشیتون رو حل کنین(مرحله 

ی بررسی تست ها)  ولی در کنار اون نباید از هدف اصلی تست زنی غافل شید،هدف اصلی تست زنی  ،کسب مهارت در حل تسته ینی شما یک تست رو باید در زمان مشخص،با روش های  سریع و با 

مهارتهای ویژه ی تستی حل کنید، و باید انقد تست کار کرده باشین  که اینا در شما به یه مهارت تبدیل بشن ...



*1.تست زنی آموزشی:*تست  زنی رو با حل تست های آموزشی شروع میکنیم...یعنی اولین مرحله ی تست  زنی،هدفی جز کمک به آموزش و یادگیری درس نداره...همونطور که قبلا هم توضیح  دادم همراه 

با مرحله ی خوندن و یادگیری،تعدادی نمونه سوال و تست آموزشی حل  کن،این کار باعث میشه درسی رو که میخونی رو بهتر یاد بگیری و با سوالاتی که  میتونه از اون قسمت از درس مطرح بش بیشتر آشنا 

میشی،همچنین درک و تسلط شما  هم بر درس افزایش پیدا می کنه...در این مرحله نیازی به گرفتن زمان و درصد  هنگام حل سوالات نیست...سوالات رو تک به تک حل کن و بعد جوابشونو ببین،یعنی  یه 

سوال رو اول خودت حل کن و بعد پاسخشو چک کن تا ببینی راه حل تو درست  بوده یا نه...اگه درست بود که هیچ ولی اگه درست نبود دوباره سوالو حلش  کن...این مورد در پست های قبل به طور کامل توضیح 

داده شده...

*نکته:*تست زنی آموزشی(قبلا هم توضیح دادم)در سه مرحله انجام میشه(همراه با مرحله ی خوندن):

*اول*،همراه با خوندن یک مبحث از یک فصل...داری مبحث آینه ی تخت از فیزیک 1 رو میخونی؟خب هنگام و همراه با خوندن تعدادی تست حل کن...

*دوم*،بعد از پایان هر مبحث از یک فصل...مبحث آینه ی تخت تموم شد؟چند تا تست براش بزن و بعد برو سراغ مبحث بعد یعنی آینه های کروی...

*سوم*،حل تست آموزشی برای مباحث قبلی در حین تست زنی آموزشی برای مبحث کنونی(دوم)...مبحث آینه های کروی تموم شده و داری براش تست میزنی؟خب یه چند تا تست هم از مبحث قبلی یعنی 

آینه ی تخت حل کن...یه مثال دیگه:یه فصل سه مبحثی رو فرض کن،الان مبحث سوم تموم شده و داری براش تست میزنی؟خب برای دو مبحث قبلی هم که تمومشون کردی هم چند تا تست بزن...






*2.مرحله ی اصلی تست زنی(تست زنی به روش آزمون):*این  مرحله از تست زنی،مرحله ی اصلی به حساب میاد و بعد از انجام مرور اصلی یک  فصل انجام میشه و شما باید کل فصل رو یه جا تست 

بزنین...بسیاری از مشاوران  بر این عقیده هستن که این مرحله از تست زنی باید بدون احتساب زمان(زمان گیری بر اساس استاندارد کنکور)  و درصد انجام بگیره تا بار آموزشی تست ها از بین نره،اونها بر این 

اعتقادم  که تست زنی زمان دار باید در مرحله ی جمع بندی انجام بگیرولی من این نظریه  رو رد میکنم،چرا؟ببینید ذهن ما خیلی زودعادت میکنه،اگه از همین الان بدون  احتساب زمان تست بزنین مغز شما به 

کند بودن عادت میکنه و حتی شما در خوندن  روی سوال هم مشکل پیدا میکنین(دیدین خیلی از بچه ها چند بار روی سوال رو  میخونن؟)...ولی چاره چیست؟از همان اول تست رو بصورت زمان دار بزنین و برای  

خودتون درصد(تعداد  سوالات صحیح ضربدر سه،منهای تعداد سوالات غلط،تقسیم بر کل سوالات ضربدر  3...البته میتونید از نرم افزارهای درصد گیری هم استفاده کنین) بگیرید... تعداد تست و درصدتون رو توی 

کاغذی یادداشت کنین و سیر صعودی یا نزولی خودتون رو بررسی کنید...



*سوال:*شاید  خیلی از شما ها هم به تست زنی با احتساب زمان، فقط در دوران جمع بندی  اعتقاد داشته باشید و بگید در این عادت کندی ذهن در این دوران جبران  میشه...حرف شما صحیح ولی من چند تا 

سوال دارم ازتون،وقتی میدونییه راهی  اشتباهه چرا بریم و برگردیم؟وقتی میدونیم یه کاری گناهه چرا انجام بدیم که  بعدا هم درصدد جبرانش باشیم؟وقتی قراره تو کنکور و آزمونها تست زماندار  بزنیم چرا از الان 

روی این موضوع کار نشه؟چرا از الان ذهنمونو به کند بودن  عادت بدیم و بعدا سعی کنیم این کندی رو جبران کنیم؟خب به جای این کار از  اول ذهنمونو عادت میدیم به سرعت...اگه از الان تست زماندار بزنیم 

نسبت به  دوران جمع بندی،زمان بیشتری رو در اختیار داریم و ذهنمون خیلی بیشتر روی  مقوله ی زمان تمرین خواهد کرد...پس از همون اول زدن تست زماندار...



*نکته:*یه پاسخنامه مثل پاسخنامه ی کنکور هم همراتون باشه تا در هنگام تست زنی جواب هارو وارد پاسخ برگتون کنید از همون ابتدا...



**تذکر**

خیلیا  میگن من امروز 30 تا تست ریاضی زدم،هر تست ریاضی تو کنکور 1 دقیقه زمان  داره ولی چون اولشه من برای هر تست 2 دقیقه زمان دادم و این 30 تست رو تو  60 دقیقه زدنم و کم کم که به جلو میرم 

زمانمو کاهش میدم...یادتون باشه که  اولو آخر نداریم...از همین اول...فقط طبق زمان استاندارد کنکور...برای  اینکه تو زمان مشکل زیادی نداشته باشید تست زنی رو با کتاب ها و تست هایی  که آسونترن شروع 

کنید و بعد کم کم برید سراغ کتابها و تست های سخت تر و  مفهومی تر...



--گفتیم که بسیاری از مشاورین،تست زنی زمان دار رو فقط  برای دوران جمع بندی توصیه میکنن و از نظر اونا الان باید تست زنی بدون  زمان انجام بشه...که این نظریه رد شد...همین مشاوران یه اعتقاد دیگه 

هم  دارن که بسیار نادرسته...اونا   میگن در هنگام تست زنی اگه یک تست رو بلد  نبودی حل کنی و برات سخت بود،وقت زیادی رو براش بذار(مثلا 20 دقیقه)و  سعی کن تست رو بفهمیش،اینطوری نکات اون 

تست میره تو ذهنت و اگه یه همچین  تستی رو دوباره دیدی خیلی سریع جواب میدی،درواقع این مشاورین و دبیران  ،مراحل تست زنی و بررسی تست ها رو با هم ادغام میکنن(کاملا مخالفم)،با یه  مثال نظر 

این مشاورین رو برای شما توضیح میدم(شاید خیلی از شماها هم به این روش عمل کنین):ببین  تو میخوای 10 تست از درس فیزیک رو حل کنی،شروع کن،تست 1 رو حل کردی؟خب به  پاسخنامه نگاه کن و 

جوابشو با راه حل کتاب مقایسه و بررسی کن،تست 2 رو حل  کردی؟باز جوابشو چک کن،سوال 3و4 رو هم همینطور،رسیدی به سوال 5؟نیاز به فکر  بیشتری داره؟خب مشکلی نیست فکر کن و حلش کن،بعد 

حل شدن جوابشو چک کن،حالا  نوبت تسته 6 هستش،حل کردی؟بلافاصله جوابشو چک کن،رسیدی به سوال 7 نیاز به  فکر داره؟خب دربارش فک کن،نمیتونی حلش کنی؟خب به پاسخنامه نگاه کن و 

جوابشو  ببین حالا دوباره سعی کن سوالو خودت حل کنی،سوال8 چطوره؟چیزی به ذهنت  نمیرسه؟نکتش رو نمیدونی؟خب برو پاسخنامرو نگاه کن و مشکلت رو حل کن و  دوباره سوال رو خودت حل 

شکن،رسیدی به سوال9 که خیلی راحت حل شد،جوابشو با  پاسخنامه ی کتاب مقایسه کن که احیانا غلط به جواب نرسیده باشی همچنین راه  حل کتاب رو هم بررسی کن،تست 10 نیاز به فکر داره؟خب فکر 

کن و بعد از حل  جوابشو چک کن...خب مشکل این روش کجاست؟بنده اعتقاد دارم که مرحله ی تست زنی  و بررسی تست ها کاملا از هم جدا هستن و نباید این دو مرحله رو ازباهم  ادغام کرد در مثالی که 

زدم مرحله ی تست زنی و بررسی تست ها ادغام شده یعنی  شما یه تست رومیزنی و بلافاصله جوابشو برسی میکنی و راجبه جوابش فکر میکنی و  یا اگه درحل سوالی مشکل داشتی زمان زیادی رو صرف 

فکر کردن به اون میکنی و  حلش میکنی،یعنی مراحل تست زنی و بررسی تست ها رو یکجا انجام میدی، در  حالیکه این دو مرحله باید پجدا از هم انجام باشن...چطوری؟با همون مثالی که  زدم توضیح 

میدم،قراره 10 تا تست فیزیک بزنیم البته اینبار به روش من:برای  هر تست فیزیک تو کنکور چقد زمان داریم؟1 دقیقه،خب برای 10 تست میشه ده  دقیقه درسته؟خب 10 دقیقه وقت بگیر و اون 10 تا تستو حل 

کن....چطوری؟به روش  آزمونی...انگار که نشستی و داری آزمون میدی...تست 1 رو زدی...2رو زدی...3و4  هم همینطور...5 نیاز به فکر داره؟خب دورش یه علامت بکش که اگه پایان کار  وقت داشتی بیای 

سراغش و برو ادامه...تست 6 رو هم حل کردی؟خب مشکلی نیست  ادامه بده...تست 7 نیاز به فکر داره؟باز دورش یه دایره بکش...تست 8 رو  ندیدی تا حالا؟اصلا نمیدونی چی میگه؟نمیتونی حلشکنی؟خب 

یه ضربدر بزن روش و  رد شو!!!!(عه بار آموزشی تست که از بین رفت؟نه نرفته صبر کن)...سوال  9 رو هم زدی...رسیدی به سوال 10نیاز به فکر داره؟خب چقدر وقت مونده؟4  دقیقه...پس ادامه بده...اولدر مورد 

همون سوال 10 فکر کن...چون آخرین سواله و  تازه خوندیش...چرا بری سراغ تست های دیگه و دوباره که اومدی تست 10 برای  خوندن روی سوال  وقت بذاری؟خب سوال 10حل شد؟برو سراغ تست 5،تست 5 

رو جوابشو  نمیدونی ولی میدونی که گزینه ها1و3و4 جواب نیستن پس گزینه 2 رو بزن(رد گزینه)...برو تست 7 و روش فکر کن،عه عه عه وقت تموم شد؟پس ولش...مرحله ی تست زنی شما به پایان رسید..

به  همین دلیله که اسم این مرحله رو گذاشتم تست زنی آزمونی...شما وقتی آزمون  میدین همزمان بعد از حل تست جوابشو چک میکنین؟روی تستی که بلد نیستین 20  دقیقه وقت میذارین؟مسلما نه...این 

کارا برای خونست و مخصوص مرحله ی بررسی  آزمون تو خونه...تو ازمون اگه سوالی رو بلد نبودین رد میکنید و اگه سوالی  نیاز به فکر کردن داشت،تو پایان کار اگه وقت داشتین میاین سراغش  درسته؟اینجا هم 

به همین شکله...


*سوال:*چیزی  که شاید همه ی شما بپرسید اینه که تو روش شما بار آموزشی تست کلا از بین  رفت...من اصلا سوال 7 رو وقت نکردم حل کنم...سوال 8 روهم که نفهمیدم چی  شد...سوال 5 رو هم که با رد 

گزینه زدم...صبر کنید...چون کاراصلی ما تو  مرحله ی بررسی تست هاست...




*3.مرحله ی بررسی تست ها:*این مرحله کاملا جدا از مرحله ی تست زنی به روش آزمونه(البته  اگه یادتون باشه در مرحله ی اول تست زنی که به همراه مرحله ی خوندن انجام  میشد،تست زنی و بررسی 

تست ها با هم ادغام شده بودولی در این مرحله جداست)...وقتی  که تست ها رو در زمان مشخصی حل کردین...بعد از اون نوبت میرسه به بررسی  تست ها...با همان مثال بالا توضیح میدم...10 تست فیزیک 

رو تو 10 دقیقه  زدید...الان در مرحله ی بررسی قرار دارین،تست های 1 تا 4 رو با اینکه درست  زدی ولی باز بررسی کن و راه حل خودتو با راه حل کتاب مقایسه کن...اگه نکته  ای داره به منبع اصلیت اضافه 

کن...تست 5 رو به روش رد گزینه زدی؟خب الان  دوباره روی سوالو بخون و سعی کن خودت حل کنی...اگه نتونستی روش کتابو ببین و  دوباره خودت حل کن...تست 6 رو درست جواب داده بودی ولی دوباره 

چک کن...تست  7 رو نرسیدی؟خب دوباره بخونش و حلش کن و اگه حتی نیازه براش 20 دقیقه و یا  بیشتر وقت بذار مثل سوال 5...سوال 8 رو اصلا نمیدونستی؟چرا؟ببین دوباره  میتونی خودت حلش کنی؟اگه 

نشد برو به پاسخنامه نگاه کن و ببین مشکل کجا  بوده؟آیا تو روی سوال رو متوجه نشدی؟آیا تا حالا به نکتش توجه نکرده  بودی؟خب الان که جواب رو فهمیدی یکبار دیگه سوال رو حل کن(یعنی راه حا هارو 

چشمی نگاه نکن...دست به قلم شو و حل کن)  خب میرسیم به تست 9که درست جواب داده بودی،دوباره جوابشو از پاسخنامه چک  کن...تست 10 هم که جواب دادی ولی نیاز به فکر داشت،چرا؟مشکل کجا 

بود؟بررسی  کن...



با این کار یکبار تست هایی روکه زده بودین رو بررسی کردین و به  نکات آموزشی تست ها پی بردید...من تو این مرحله حرف خاصی نزدم و فقط گفتم  که مرحله ی تست زنی و بررسی تست ها رو با هم ادغام

 نکنید...



**تذکر**
 
وقتی  تست هارو بررسی میکنید،حتما گزینه های نادرست رو هم بررسی کنین و تله های  تستی رو که ممکنه تو تست موجود باشه رو برای خودتون آشکار سازی کنید...این  عمل کمک میکنه که به دید 

طراحانه برسید...در هنگام بررسی تست و گزینه های  غلط خلاقیتتون رو به کار بندازین و ببینید این تست با این گزینه ها به چند  تیپ دیگه میتونست مطرح بشه؟اگه یکی از گزینه های غلط جواب تست میشد 

اونوقت  روی سوال باید چجوری تغییر میکرد؟اگه یکی از این گزینه های غلط بعدا بعنوان  یک تست مطرح بشن اون تست چه تیپی خواهد داشت؟...



*
*توجه*
*
تو  مرحله ی تست زنی از روشهایی مثل رد گزینه و غیره هم استفاده کنید...چون  این مرحله جنبه ی آموزشی نداره و اون مرحله ی بررسی تست هاست که جنبه ی  آموزشی داره...تست رو با هر روشی که 

فکر میکنید بهتر و سریع تره حل کنید و  نگران بار آموزشی تست نباشید...آموزش و یادگیری ابتدا در مرحله ی خوندن(قبل از تست زنی)انجام میگیره و سپس در مرحله ی بررسی تست ها(بعد از تست 

زنی)تکمیل میشه...


*سوال:*خیلیا  ازم میپرسن این روشتون غیر قابل انجامه چرا؟چون من اولین بار بود که تست  زدم...20 تا تست از ریاضی حل کردم..20 دقیقه هم زمان دادم...ولی تو اون 20  دقیقه کلا تونستم به 8 تا سوال جواب 

  بدم...الان نا امیدم...ببینین قرا نیست  که وقتی میخواید شروع به انجام کاری بکنین،همون اول بهترین باشین...تو هر  کاری برای رسیدن به موفقیت باید باید تلاش کرد...برای اینکه تو کاری مهارت  پیدا کنی باید 

خیلی زحمت بکشی و عرق بریزی...انتظار نداشته باش که شب  بخوابی و صبح پاشی و 15 تست فیزیک رو تو 15 دقیقه بزنی...شاید خیلی شکست  بخوری ولی نترس دوباره پاشو و ادامه بده...برای مثال یه 

نفر برای اولین بار  میره باشگاه ووشو...اونجا قهرمان جهان هم هست...باهاش مبارزه میکنه و خیلی  بد شکست میخوره؟آیا این فرد باید نا امید بشه؟نه این فرد نباید بگه که من  از قهرمان جهان شکست خوردم 

طبیعی بود...این فرد باید تلاش کنه...زحمت بکشه و  عرق بریزه تا به اون برسه...پس هیچ وقت تو تست زنی هم ناامید نشید...بلکه  سعی کنیدمشکلاتتونو حل کنید و کم کم پیشرفت کنید...

ببین مشکل دیگه  ای میتونه تو این قضیه دخالت داشته باشه اینه که ما قبل از رسیدن به تسلط  شروع به تست زنی کنیم...یادتون هست که من مرورهای فرعی و اصلی رو براتون  توضیح دادم...رحله ی اصلی 

تست زنی بعد ازانجام مرور اصلی بود...این همه  مرور برای این بود که شما به تسلط برسید...پس مرورهارو جدی  بگیرید...همینطور من افراد زیادی رو دیدم که خودشونم میدونستن که توی یه  مبحث به تسلط 

نرسیدن ولی شروع کرده بودن به تست زنی...این کار کاملا  اشتباهه...اول تسلط بعد تست زنی...این کار زمان بره؟فدای سرتون...باشه..وضش  تو کنکور نتیجشو میبینید...ببینید اکثر داوطلبین میخوان تست رو  

سریع حل کنن...در حالیکه تست باید خودش سریع حل بشه حالا فرق این دو  چیه؟وقتی شما میخواین تستی رو سریع حل کنید یعنی دارید زور میزنید که این  کارانجام شه ولی یه تست زمانی خودش 

خیلی سریع حل میشه که مغزتون به نکات  مربوط به اون تسلط زیادی داشته باشه و همه ی مطالب به واسطه ی مرورها تو  ذهنتون موجود باشه...پس اول به تسلط برسید و بعد مرحله ی تست زنی رو اجرا  

کنید(مرحله ی اول تست زنی همراه با مرحله ی خوندن انجام میشه)...



*نکته:*اگه  آزمون میرین که هیچ ولی اگه نمیرین هر سه هفته یکبار یه آزمون کلی از  خودتون بگیرید...یعنی برای همه ی درسا تا جایی که مطالعشون کردین تست  بزنید...این کار برای جمع بندی دروسی که تا 

اون زمان خوندین لازمه...در ضمن  تست زنیتون پشت میز مطالعه باشه و کاملا خودتون رو تو فضای کنکور حس  کنید...




*نکته ی مهم:*ببینید  خیلی از داوطلبین نمیدونن تو چه بازه ی زمانی از روز بای تست بزنن،بسیاری  میگن شب بزن،تعدادی میگن ظهر بزن ولی اینکارارو نکن...برای هر درس توی بازه  ی زمانی خودش تست 

بزن...مثلا تو هر روز 8 تا 11 زیست داری و 11 تا13  عربی...تو همون بازه های خودشون براشون تست بزن،نه در بازه ای دیگه...


**توجه*
*

شاید  شنیدین که میگن برای دروس حفظی چند روز بعد از خوندن تست بزنین و یا برای  هر درسی یه روش تست زنی خاصی میگن...با روشی که گفتم تست زنی برای همه ی  دروس به یک شیوه انجام 

خواهد گرفت...همینطور یادتون باشه که دیگه چیزی به  اسم دروس حفظی تو کنکور نداریم و استفاده از کلمه ی دروس حفظی منسوخ  است...تست زنی برای همه ی دروس بعد از انجام مرحله ی مرور اصلی 

انجام  بگیرد...



*3-تست زنی مروری:*این  مرحله از تست زنی همیشه همراهت هست...آخرین مرحله از مراحل خواندن یک درس  تست زنی مروری نام دارد...فصولی که مطالعشون کردی،مرورهاشو انجام دادی و  تستاشو 

زدی، شاید کم کم فراموشت بشن ولی ما با مروری از نوع تست زنی این  اجازرو به ذهن نمیدیم که فراموششون کنه ولی چطور؟ببین فرض کن فصلی دارای  500 تسته،شما در مرحله ی تست زنی 

آزمونی(مرحله ی دوم و اصلی) 150 تاشو زدی زدی، شاید کم کم فراموشت بشن ولی ما با مروری از نوع تست زنی این  اجازرو به ذهن نمیدیم که فراموششون کنه ولی چطور؟ببین فرض کن فصلی دارای  

300 تسته،شما در مرحله ی تست زنی آزمونی(مرحله ی دوم و اصلی) 150 تاشو زدی(البته این تست هایی که زدی طوری بزن که همه ی مباحثو شامل بشه...مثلا ازتست 1 شرو نکن تا 150... بین سه تا 

یکی رو بزن و یا فردارو بزن و یا زوج و فرد بزن یا...) و الان 350 تست دیگه باقی مونده...(چون قرار نیست که همه ی تست های یک فصل رو بزنی و بعد بری سراغ شروع فصل بعدی،اینطوری زمان خیلی زیادی 

به هدر میره)از  این تست های باقی مونده برای تست زنی مروری استفاده میشه...به این شکل که  شما یه بازه ی کوچک در ابتدای بازه ی زمانی مطالعه ی روزانه ی هر درس ایجاد  میکنی..برای مثال شما هر 

روز طبق برنامه ساعت 8 تا 11 زیست داری،یه بازه ی  کوچیک در ابتدای این بازه ی 3 ساعته ایجاد کن،مثلا ساعت 8 تا 8ونیم...این  بازه ی نیم ساعته اختصاص داره به تست زنی مروری...یعنی ما توی این 

بازه،  تست های باقی مونده ی فصل های قبل رو میزنیم...مثال میزنم...من الان در حال  مطالعه ی فصل 8 زیست هستم(کل زیستو یکی بگیرید نه کتاب به کتاب،درسهای دیگه هم همینطور)،یعنی  فصول 1 تا 

7رو مورد مطالعه و تست زنی قرار دادم و تموم شده،بطور میانگین  از هر فصل تعداد190 تا تست باقی مونده...کار من اینه که توی این بازه ی  کوچیک نیم ساعته تعدادی از این 190 تا تستو حل کنم تا فصل 

هایقبلی هم برام  یاد آوری بشن...البته یادتون باشه قرار نیست به ترتیب فصول برین جلو...مثال  اشتباه:مثلا الان که فصل 8 هستین اول190 تا تست فصل اول رو بزنید و بعد که  تموم شد برید سراغ 190 تا 

تست  فصل دوم و بعد از اتمام برید سراغ تست های  باقی مونده ی فصل سوم و الی آخر...این کارو انجام ندین...تو اون نیم ساعت  به دلخواه از فصول مختلفی که قبلا خوندین، تست بزنید مثلا امروز 5 تا تست  

از فصل اول،7 تا تست از فصل سوم و 12 تا تست از فصلهای 5 و 7 زدم و فردا  تعدادی تست از فصول 3 و 6 و دوباره 7 خواهم زد...



**تذکر*
*
این مرحله هم عینا مرحله ی تست زنی با احتساب زمان انجام بشه ولی درصد گیری نمیخواد...



**توجه*
*این نکترو قبلا هم گوشزد کردم ولی  باز میگم...ببینین تقریبا همه ی مشاورا میگن برای درسنامه وقت زیادی  نزارید...قرار نیست که همه ی مباحث رو کامل یاد بگیرید و بعد بیاید برای  تست زنی،بیشتر برید 

سراغ تست زنی تا مشکلات و ندانسته هاتون توی تست زنی  آشکار بشه...ولی من باز تاکید میکنم که بشدت مخالفم...درسته من هم میگم توی  خوندن و مطالعه ی یک مطلب وسواس به خرج ندین ولی 

باید همه ی مباحث رو  بصورت کامل یاد بگیرید و روش مسلط باشید...ما تو تست زنی چیزی بنام یادگیری  نداریم،بلکه فقط تکمیل یادگیریه...بهتره که بگم درس رو توی تست یاد  نگیر،توی تست یادگیریتو کامل 

کن و به درک بیشتری از مطلب برس(بررسی تست  ها)،تست فقط تمرین کن، نقاط ضعفتو برطرف کن،سرعت عملتو افزایش بده،مرور کن(تست  زنی مروری) و بیشتر و بهتر به تسلط برس...  


*نکته:
*
*نحوه ی تحلیل سوال یا تست:*
*

1*.تحلیل قبل از حل سوال یا تست:سوال  رو ابتدا تحلیل و سپس حل کنید،یعنی چی؟یعنی همینجوری نیاین یه فرمولو  بنویسینو سوالو حلش کنید....این تحلیل یعنی حل کردن سوال رو با خلاقیت و  تفکر و تامل انجام بدین...مثلا میای سراغ یه تست از فیزیک...سوال رو بخون و  ببین باید از کدوم فرمولها استفاده کنی...و کدوم نکات برای حل این سوال  لازم هستند...ینی قبل از حل سوال یک مسیر تحلیلی (حل سوال)رو تو ذهنت  برو...این شیوه در حل سوالات آموزشی نباید فراموش شود...
*

2*.تحلیل بعد از تست:این  تحلیل همون بررسی تست هاست...یعنی اگه سوالی رو درست زدی یا غلط دوباره  تحلیل و بررسیش کن...یعنی اینکه گزینه های دیگشو بررسی کن اگرچه غلط  باشن...اگه درست زدی که راه حلتو با راه حل کتاب تستی مقایسه کن و اگه درست  نزدی ببین مشکل کجاس و چرا نتونستی به تست پاسخ صحیح بدی....این شیوه در  حل تست زماندار(آزمونی)نباید فراموش شود... 						



*بعد از این تاپیک،تاپیک مقابل را مطالعه نمایید:**کلیک کنید*



*اخطار:كپي  برداري از مطالب صرفآ با ذكر نام نويسنده و منبع مجاز  ميباشد و در غير  اين صورت شرعآ و قانونآ حرام بوده و نويسنده هيچ گونه رضايتي ندارد…

*



*نویسنده: سعید بابایی*

----------


## arasre

سلام به نظرتون این روش خوبه؟
من ابتدا تمام فصول کتاب رو کامل می خونم و سپس میام برا تست زنی از هر مبحث هر فصل یه تست می زنم (تو هر جلسه)
مثلا واسه فیزیک فرض کنید کل فیزیک 10 فصل باشه و هر فصل پنج موضوع داشته باشه اینطوری در هر جلسه 50 تست کار میشه و باعث میشه که همیشه مطالب مرور بشه.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام به نظرتون این روش خوبه؟
> من ابتدا تمام فصول کتاب رو کامل می خونم و سپس میام برا تست زنی از هر مبحث هر فصل یه تست می زنم (تو هر جلسه)
> مثلا واسه فیزیک فرض کنید کل فیزیک 10 فصل باشه و هر فصل پنج موضوع داشته باشه اینطوری در هر جلسه 50 تست کار میشه و باعث میشه که همیشه مطالب مرور بشه.


اگه میتونی اجراش کنی  و برات مفیده که هیچ روش خودتو برو  ولی اول اتمام کل فصول یه کتاب و بعد تست زنی کاربسیار اشتباهیه...پست منو بصورت کامل بخون تا دستت بیاد تست زنی ینی چی...

----------


## DarkAngel

عالی بود خدا شما رو حفظ کنه که بی منت به بقیه کمک میکنین و به فکرین....انشاالله از هر دستی بدین از همون دست میگیرین مطمئن باشین....فقط یه چیزی بالاخره هر درس با درس دیگه فرق داره میشه شیوه های اختصاصی تر برای هر درس رو بگین؟ مثلا زیست باید یه فاصله بین خوندن و تست باشه ولی فیزیک یا ریاضی برای فهم کامل باید پشت سر خوندن تست زد نه؟؟

----------


## S I N A

*اوهوم
ممنون بابت مقالتون.
رد گزینه عالیه.
در صورتی که خیلی ها میگن سوالای کنکورای جدید رو نمیشه رد گزینه کرد
ولی چرند محض میگن.

باید خیلی به تسط رسیده باشین که بتونین رد گزینه کنین.
تو فیزیک و ریاضی خیلی به من کمک میکنه .*

----------


## Saeed735

> عالی بود خدا شما رو حفظ کنه که بی منت به بقیه کمک میکنین و به فکرین....انشاالله از هر دستی بدین از همون دست میگیرین مطمئن باشین....فقط یه چیزی بالاخره هر درس با درس دیگه فرق داره میشه شیوه های اختصاصی تر برای هر درس رو بگین؟ مثلا زیست باید یه فاصله بین خوندن و تست باشه ولی فیزیک یا ریاضی برای فهم کامل باید پشت سر خوندن تست زد نه؟؟


ممنون داداش...تقریبا با این روشی که من گفتم این نظریه ها رفت کنار ...ببین اگه با دقت پست رو خونده باشی در اونجا گفتم که مرحله ی تست زنی کجا و تو چه زمانی باید انجام بگیره ادرس یه تاپیک دیگرم دادم که امیدوارم اونم بخونید و دانسته هاتون کامل شه و مشکلاتتون به طور کامل رفع شه....این سوالی که کردین نشون میده که شما تاپیک رو کامل نخوندین چون بلافاصله بعد از خوندن تست نداشتیم بلکه باید مرورهای فرعی و بعدش مرور اصلی رو انجام بدی بعد بری سراغ تست زنی نوع درسشونم فرقی نداره...ولی برای درک بیشتر و تفهیم مطالب تو درسی مثل فیزیک و مسایل شیمی و ژنتیک زیست و ریاضی و اینگونه دروس محاسباتی بهتره همراه با  مرحله ی خوندن، تعدادی سوال (حالا گزینه دار یا بی گزینه)حل کنی تا مطالب بهتر جا بیفته...اون فاصله ای هم که بین خوندن و تست میخواید برای دروسی مثل زیست تا ببینید که یادتون موندن یا نه؟دیگه لازم نیست چون با مرور های من همه چی یادتونه و اون فاصله هم توی اون بازه ی زمانی کوچک وجود داره...سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم

----------


## Saeed735

> *اوهوم
> ممنون بابت مقالتون.
> رد گزینه عالیه.
> در صورتی که خیلی ها میگن سوالای کنکورای جدید رو نمیشه رد گزینه کرد
> ولی چرند محض میگن.
> 
> باید خیلی به تسط رسیده باشین که بتونین رد گزینه کنین.
> تو فیزیک و ریاضی خیلی به من کمک میکنه .*


بله ولی منظورم اینه که از همون اول و تو مرحله ی تست زنی رد گزینه کنید و یا از روشهای دیگه استفاده کنید درست مثل اینکه ازمون میدید نترسید که بار علمی تست از بین بره چون تو مرحله تست زنی به بار علمی و بار اموزشی تست توجه نمیکنی ...توجه به این قضیه تو مرحله ی بررسی تست هاست...

----------


## Saeed735

دوستان و اساتید محترم اگه احساس میکنن حرفهای من مشکل داره و یا ادبیاتش درست نوشته نشده و یا کلا مخالف این روش هستن بفرمایند تا ما هم استفاده کنیم و مشکلات تاپیکو برطرف بکنم هچنین اگه مشکل تایپی بود هم دوستان لطف کنن تو خصوصی بگن تا حل شه

----------


## Orwell

سلام سعیدجان
این روشی که گفتی رو امروز واسه فیزیک اجرا کردم ( حرکت شناسی )
15 تا تست فیزیک درنظر گرفتم ؛ چون هنوز اول راهم و سرعتم کمه واسه هر تست 2 دقیقه زمان گرفتم. 
تو بازه 30 دقیقه ای 7 تست رو حل کردم. از اون بقیه هم نصفشون رو بلد بودم ولی سرعت محاسباتم کمه یه مقدار.

واقعا میشه 13 تا تست فیزیک رو تو 13 دقیقه زد ؟ بالاخره هرچقدرم سریع باشی نوشتن محاسبات حدود 1.5 دقیقه زمان میبره.
بنظرت این مدلی انجام بدم خوبه :
30 دقیقه زمان واسه 15 تست درنظر بگیرم
تو 30 دقیقه اول هرچی تونستم بزنم
بعد از اون 30 دقیقه به مدت 15 دقیقه بیام سوالایی رو حل کنم که بلد نبودم و نزدم
بعد از این زمان هم بیام سوالارو بررسی کنم
البته من روزی 1.30 ساعت واسه فیزیک وقت اختصاص دادم

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

این بخش رو یکم بیشتر توضیح میدی؟
*تذکر:نیازی نیست به ترتیب فصول برید جلو....ینی اینطوری نباشه که مثلا امروز تو فصل 4 هستید ولی تو اون بازه ی نیم ساعته ای که اول بازه ی اصلی گذاشتید دارید هنوز تست های فصل 1 رو میزنید....و هنوز چند تا تست از فصل 1 مونده و میخاید اول تستای فصل 1 رو تموم کنید و بعدش برید سراغ تست های فصل 2...نه اینکار درست نیست...اشکالی نداره که یه چند تا تست از فصل اول مونده باشه تو ی اون بازه به ترتیب فصول تست نزنید و صبر نکنید که تست های یه فصل تموم شه و بعد برید سراغ تست های فصل بعدی...چگونگی انجامشو با یه مثال میگم...من امروز تو فصل 5 هستم...یه چند روز قبل یه روزاز بازه ی نیم ساعتمو اختصاص دادم به فصل اول و یه روز دیگرو اختصاص دادم به فصل 2 و یه روز دیگه از بازمو دادم به فصل 3 و بعدش 4...امروز هم میخام دوباره فصل 1 بزنم....یا مثلا فصل 10 هستید و برای فصول قبلی تو بازه ی نیم ساعتتون تست زدید و فصل های 1و2و3 و4 تموم شدن... خب برای بقیه تست بزنید یه روز برای 9 و یه روز برای 10 و یه روز برای 6و7و8 و روز دیگه دوباره برای 10 و شاید یه روز به صورت کلی و برای همه ی فصول به همین ترتیب الی اخر...سوال میکنی پس فصول 1و2و3و4 که تموم شده چیکار کنیم؟ تست نزنیمیادمون میره آخه؟نترس مگه مرور نموداریو فراموش کردی؟؟؟؟؟اون هست دیگه...*

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام سعیدجان
> این روشی که گفتی رو امروز واسه فیزیک اجرا کردم ( حرکت شناسی )
> 15 تا تست فیزیک درنظر گرفتم ؛ چون هنوز اول راهم و سرعتم کمه واسه هر تست 2 دقیقه زمان گرفتم. 
> تو بازه 30 دقیقه ای 7 تست رو حل کردم. از اون بقیه هم نصفشون رو بلد بودم ولی سرعت محاسباتم کمه یه مقدار.
> 
> واقعا میشه 13 تا تست فیزیک رو تو 13 دقیقه زد ؟ بالاخره هرچقدرم سریع باشی نوشتن محاسبات حدود 1.5 دقیقه زمان میبره.
> بنظرت این مدلی انجام بدم خوبه :
> 30 دقیقه زمان واسه 15 تست درنظر بگیرم
> تو 30 دقیقه اول هرچی تونستم بزنم
> ...


خب نه نمیشه این کارو بکنی....اولا که برای فیزیک وقت کمی رو اختصاص دادی...چرا؟90 دقیقه تو میخای یه مبحث رو بخونی؟نمونه سوال بحلی؟براش تست بزنی و مسلط بشی؟ببین داداش من تو قسمت توضیحاتمم گفتم که نگران نباشیداشکالی نداره که ابتدا نتونید به خوبی تست بزنید...شاید از 15 تستی که انتخاب کردید فقط 4 تاشو پاسخ بدید ...خب اشکالی نداره....در جواب به اون سوالتونم که گفتید واقعا میشه 13 تست رو تو 13 دقیقه زد؟ینی شما میگید نمیشه؟خب به هر حال باید تو کنکور بزنید...ببینید مشکل ما چیه؟مشکل ما اینه که قبل اینکه به تسلط برسیم تست میزنیم....ببینید من در توضیحاتم گفتم که در حین مرحله ی خواندن تعدادی نمونه حل کنید و برای دروسی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی و دروس محاسباتی  تعداد این نمونه سوالات زیاد باشه حل کنید...مرور هایی که گفتم رو انجام بدید...تا به تسلط برسید و بعد انجام مرور اصلی تست زنی را آغاز کنید...نمیشه که شب بخوابی و صبح پاشی 15 تست رو تو 15 دقیقه بزنی...تازه با انجام مرورهای من با در زدن 15 تست در 15 دقیقه مشکل خواهی داشت و کم کم عادت میکنید...مشکل دیگه ای هم که دارید اینه که شما برای 15 تست 15 دقیقه زمان دادید ولی از تست 1 شرو کردید به دن و تا تست 7 حل کردید همونطور که گفتم و قبلا هم توضیح دادم مثل یه ازمون عمل کنید شاید اگه الان تو ازمون بودید 1تا4 رو ول میکردید و فکر نمیکردید و بعد میرفتید سراغ 5 و زود تو یه دقیقه میزدید...و شاید اینطوری 10 تا تست حل میکردید که عالیه....درضمن اگه ابتدا برای هر تست 2 دقیقه زمان دادید باشه اشکالی نداره ولی بیشتر از این نشه و کم کم به حد استاندارد برسونید...

----------


## Saeed735

> این بخش رو یکم بیشتر توضیح میدی؟
> *تذکر:نیازی نیست به ترتیب فصول برید جلو....ینی اینطوری نباشه که مثلا امروز تو فصل 4 هستید ولی تو اون بازه ی نیم ساعته ای که اول بازه ی اصلی گذاشتید دارید هنوز تست های فصل 1 رو میزنید....و هنوز چند تا تست از فصل 1 مونده و میخاید اول تستای فصل 1 رو تموم کنید و بعدش برید سراغ تست های فصل 2...نه اینکار درست نیست...اشکالی نداره که یه چند تا تست از فصل اول مونده باشه تو ی اون بازه به ترتیب فصول تست نزنید و صبر نکنید که تست های یه فصل تموم شه و بعد برید سراغ تست های فصل بعدی...چگونگی انجامشو با یه مثال میگم...من امروز تو فصل 5 هستم...یه چند روز قبل یه روزاز بازه ی نیم ساعتمو اختصاص دادم به فصل اول و یه روز دیگرو اختصاص دادم به فصل 2 و یه روز دیگه از بازمو دادم به فصل 3 و بعدش 4...امروز هم میخام دوباره فصل 1 بزنم....یا مثلا فصل 10 هستید و برای فصول قبلی تو بازه ی نیم ساعتتون تست زدید و فصل های 1و2و3 و4 تموم شدن... خب برای بقیه تست بزنید یه روز برای 9 و یه روز برای 10 و یه روز برای 6و7و8 و روز دیگه دوباره برای 10 و شاید یه روز به صورت کلی و برای همه ی فصول به همین ترتیب الی اخر...سوال میکنی پس فصول 1و2و3و4 که تموم شده چیکار کنیم؟ تست نزنیمیادمون میره آخه؟نترس مگه مرور نموداریو فراموش کردی؟؟؟؟؟اون هست دیگه...*


ببینید من توضیح دادم که یک بازه ی  زمانی نیم ساعته در اول بازه ی اصلی ایجاد کنید برای مثال من هر روز 8 تا 11 زیست میخونم...خب یک بازه ی کوچک نیم ساعتی از 8 تا 8/30 دقیقه ایجاد میکنم...این بازه مخصوص تست زنی برای فصول قبلی هستش...فصولی که قبلا خوندی و براشون تست زدی ولی قطعا که نتونستی همه ی تست هاشو بزنی و تعدادی از تست هاش باقی مونده....مثلا اگه فصل اول 200 تا تست داشته باشه شاید 100 تاشو در مرحله ی تست  زنی زدی و حالا 100 تاش مونده....حالا حرف من اینه که تو اون بازه ی نیم ساعته ای که گفتم بیاید و هر روز مقداری از این تست های باقی مونده ی فصل های قبل رو بزنید...ولی اینطور نباشه که شاید شما الان تو مرحله ی خوندن فصل 6 باشید و تا الان دارید تو اون بازه ی کوچک تست های فصل 1 رو میزنید...و منتظرید تا فصل 1 تموم شه و برید سراغ فصل 2...و صبر خواهید کرد که تست های فصل 2 هم تموم شه و بعد برید فصل 3...نه اینطوری نباشه...اگه الان فصل 6 رو میخونید تو اون بازه ی کوچک تست های مربوط به فصل های قبلی رو بزنید نه صرفا تست های مربوط به فصل 1 و بعد از اتمام فصل 2 و...یعنی منظور من اینه که تست های باقی مونده ی مربوط به فصل 1 تا 5 رو بزنید ...حالا ممکنه یه روز 1فصل  رو بزنید و روز دیگر فصل 3 رو  و روز دیگر فصول 2و4 رو باهم...باز اگه توضیح میخاد و یا سوال دیگه ای دارید من در خدمتم

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ببینید من توضیح دادم که یک بازه ی  زمانی نیم ساعته در اول بازه ی اصلی ایجاد کنید برای مثال من هر روز 8 تا 11 زیست میخونم...خب یک بازه ی کوچک نیم ساعتی از 8 تا 8/30 دقیقه ایجاد میکنم...این بازه مخصوص تست زنی برای فصول قبلی هستش...فصولی که قبلا خوندی و براشون تست زدی ولی قطعا که نتونستی همه ی تست هاشو بزنی و تعدادی از تست هاش باقی مونده....مثلا اگه فصل اول 200 تا تست داشته باشه شاید 100 تاشو در مرحله ی تست  زنی زدی و حالا 100 تاش مونده....حالا حرف من اینه که تو اون بازه ی نیم ساعته ای که گفتم بیاید و هر روز مقداری از این تست های باقی مونده ی فصل های قبل رو بزنید...ولی اینطور نباشه که شاید شما الان تو مرحله ی خوندن فصل 6 باشید و تا الان دارید تو اون بازه ی کوچک تست های فصل 1 رو میزنید...و منتظرید تا فصل 1 تموم شه و برید سراغ فصل 2...و صبر خواهید کرد که تست های فصل 2 هم تموم شه و بعد برید فصل 3...نه اینطوری نباشه...اگه الان فصل 6 رو میخونید تو اون بازه ی کوچک تست های مربوط به فصل های قبلی رو بزنید نه صرفا تست های مربوط به فصل 1 و بعد از اتمام فصل 2 و...یعنی منظور من اینه که تست های باقی مونده ی مربوط به فصل 1 تا 5 رو بزنید ...حالا ممکنه یه روز 1فصل  رو بزنید و روز دیگر فصل 3 رو  و روز دیگر فصول 2و4 رو باهم...باز اگه توضیح میخاد و یا سوال دیگه ای دارید من در خدمتم


یعنی اگه مثلا 100 تا تست از هر فصل ( از فصلای قیب اون فصلی که الان داریم یاد میگیریم ) مونده تو اون نیم ساعت هر روز یه درس رو کار کنیم و با هم و کم کم تموم کنیم نه همه تست های درس 1 رو کار کنیم و بعد همه درس 2 و ...
درست فهمیدم ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> یعنی اگه مثلا 100 تا تست از هر فصل ( از فصلای قیب اون فصلی که الان داریم یاد میگیریم ) مونده تو اون نیم ساعت هر روز یه درس رو کار کنیم و با هم و کم کم تموم کنیم نه همه تست های درس 1 رو کار کنیم و بعد همه درس 2 و ...
> درست فهمیدم ؟


الان کامل متوجه شدی داشی؟شاید هر روز تو اون بازه بتونی 15 تا تست بزنی...اونی که گفتم 20 تا یا 30 تا یه مثال بود

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> الان کامل متوجه شدی داشی؟شاید هر روز تو اون بازه بتونی 15 تا تست بزنی...اونی که گفتم 20 تا یا 30 تا یه مثال بود


نوشتم ک " اگه مثلا 100 تا تست از هر فصل "
متوجه شدم
خیلی خیلی ممنون
پ.ن : برای نوشتن و جمع آوری این مطالب و هینطور تایپک قبلیت خیلی زحمت کشیدی. خدا خیرت بده  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sardare azmoon

ضمن احترام  به نظر شما اما به نظر من این روشی که شما فرمودید اصلا صحیح نیست علت نادرست بودن نظر شما اینه که شما از ابتدا تمامی مراحل رو باهم در نظر گرفتید که این صحیح نیست 
ببینید قبل از هر مهارت تست زنی یادگیری لامه یعنی شما اگر یک بهترین تست زن دنیا باشید ولی یک درس رو بلد نباشید هیچ وقت نمیتونید به اون تست پاسخ بدید 
تست زنی تو درسای فهمیدنی بخشی از یادگیری هستش و اگر کسی با این روش که شما فرمودید تست بزنه یادگیریش فق العاده پایین میاد و وقتی یادگیری پایین بیاد مهارت تست زنی هم به هیچ درد طرف نمیخوره چون همونطور که گفتم داشتن مهارت تست زنی بدون بلد بودن درس هیچ فایده ای نداره 
اما اینکه فرمودید ذهن فرد به اهسته زدن عادت میکنه پاسخش اینه که اگر 3-4 ماه آخر و به یژه تو آزمون های جامع ( که من همیشه توصیم به کنکوری ها اینه که حداقل 10 تا آزمون جامع بدن ) با تند زدن تست عادت شخص عوض میشه

----------


## Saeed735

> ضمن احترام  به نظر شما اما به نظر من این روشی که شما فرمودید اصلا صحیح نیست علت نادرست بودن نظر شما اینه که شما از ابتدا تمامی مراحل رو باهم در نظر گرفتید که این صحیح نیست 
> ببینید قبل از هر مهارت تست زنی یادگیری لامه یعنی شما اگر یک بهترین تست زن دنیا باشید ولی یک درس رو بلد نباشید هیچ وقت نمیتونید به اون تست پاسخ بدید 
> تست زنی تو درسای فهمیدنی بخشی از یادگیری هستش و اگر کسی با این روش که شما فرمودید تست بزنه یادگیریش فق العاده پایین میاد و وقتی یادگیری پایین بیاد مهارت تست زنی هم به هیچ درد طرف نمیخوره چون همونطور که گفتم داشتن مهارت تست زنی بدون بلد بودن درس هیچ فایده ای نداره 
> اما اینکه فرمودید ذهن فرد به اهسته زدن عادت میکنه پاسخش اینه که اگر 3-4 ماه آخر و به یژه تو آزمون های جامع ( که من همیشه توصیم به کنکوری ها اینه که حداقل 10 تا آزمون جامع بدن ) با تند زدن تست عادت شخص عوض میشه


خیلی دوس دارم کسایی رو که انتقاد میکنن و باعث میشن من مشکلاتمو بفهمم و تصحیح کنم...از شما هم خیلی ممنون داداش عزیزم...ولی اگه تاپیک منو کامل بخونید من قشنگ توضیح دادم که یادگیری برای چه مرحله ای هستش...اصلا تو ابتدا و تو یه تذکر گفتم که حل نمونه سوال چه گزینه دار و چه بی گزینه حتما انجام شه تا تفهیم مطلب و یادگیری اون انجام شه...همینطور گفتم که در مرحله ی بعد از تست زدن ینی مرحله ی بررسی تست ها این بار علمی و اموزشی تست ها اتفاق خواهد افتاد و تو مرحله ی تست زنی چیزی به اسم اموزش نداریم...اموزش و یادگیری اولا که قبل از تست زنی صورت میگیره و تکمیل آن در مرحله ی بررسی تست ها...

----------


## bbehzad

اقا سعید من با روشت کاملا موافقم بزرگترین اشتباه امسال من همین بود که زمان دار تست نزدم ذهنم تنبل شده بود.منم به نتیجه شما رسیدم

----------


## Saeed735

> اقا سعید من با روشت کاملا موافقم بزرگترین اشتباه امسال من همین بود که زمان دار تست نزدم ذهنم تنبل شده بود.منم به نتیجه شما رسیدم


ممنون داداشم...در ضمن پاسخ سوال قبلی دوستمونو که گفتم تو 4 ماه اخر برن ازمونهای جامع تا ذهنشون عادت کنه به تست زمان دارو بدم....فقط یه سوال میکنم...کاری رو که میتونم از امروز صحیح برم..چرا غلط برمو دوباره برگردم؟؟؟؟؟وقتی میدونم یه کاری درست نیست چرا انجامش بدم و دوباره برگردم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bbehzad

> ممنون داداشم...در ضمن پاسخ سوال قبلی دوستمونو که گفتم تو 4 ماه اخر برن ازمونهای جامع تا ذهنشون عادت کنه به تست زمان دارو بدم....فقط یه سوال میکنم...کاری رو که میتونم از امروز صحیح برم..چرا غلط برمو دوباره برگردم؟؟؟؟؟وقتی میدونم یه کاری درست نیست چرا انجامش بدم و دوباره برگردم؟؟؟؟؟


دقیقا درسته من تمام مطالبو کامل بلد بودم ولی زمان کم میاوردم باید از الان حتی تستای اموزشیم زماندار زد بعد تو بررسی تستا اموزشو کامل کرد اینطوری هم تسلطت بالا میره اشتباهاتتو متوجه میشی مستقمم میری تو بحث تسلط

----------


## Saeed735

> دقیقا درسته من تمام مطالبو کامل بلد بودم ولی زمان کم میاوردم باید از الان حتی تستای اموزشیم زماندار زد بعد تو بررسی تستا اموزشو کامل کرد اینطوری هم تسلطت بالا میره اشتباهاتتو متوجه میشی مستقمم میری تو بحث تسلط


گفته ی شما صحیح ولی نه نه نه نه  تستی به نام تست اموزشی نداریم...اونایی که تو میگی سوالات اموزشی هستن حالا چه بی گزینه و چه با گزینه...تو حل اونا که همراه با مرحله ی خوندن هستش نیازی به زمان گیری نیست چون فقط برای اموزش هستن و جزو مرحله ی تست زنی نیستند و جزو مرحله ی یادگیری و خوندن محسوب میشن

----------


## bbehzad

> گفته ی شما صحیح ولی نه نه نه نه  تستی به نام تست اموزشی نداریم...اونایی که تو میگی سوالات اموزشی هستن حالا چه بی گزینه و چه با گزینه...تو حل اونا که همراه با مرحله ی خوندن هستش نیازی به زمان گیری نیست چون فقط برای اموزش هستن و جزو مرحله ی تست زنی نیستند و جزو مرحله ی یادگیری و خوندن محسوب میشن


الان فیزیک گاجو تستاشو پس چطوری میزنید شما؟اکثرا اموزشیه.من خب درسارو بلدم نیاز زیادی به اموزش ندارم اقا سعید.در ضمن اکثر کتابا تستاش تفکیک نیست که بدونیم کدوم زماندار بزنیم.مثه فیزیک گاج

----------


## Saeed735

> الان فیزیک گاجو تستاشو پس چطوری میزنید شما؟اکثرا اموزشیه.من خب درسارو بلدم نیاز زیادی به اموزش ندارم اقا سعید.در ضمن اکثر کتابا تستاش تفکیک نیست که بدونیم کدوم زماندار بزنیم.مثه فیزیک گاج


فیزیک گاج که تفکیک شدس....اون تستایی هم که شما میگید اموزشی نیستن...ینی ما قرار گذاشتیم که بهشون اموزشی نگیم....اصلا تست اموزشی نداریم...فقط نمونه سوال اموزشی داریم که بین درسنامه ها میاد

----------


## bbehzad

> فیزیک گاج که تفکیک شدس....اون تستایی هم که شما میگید اموزشی نیستن...ینی ما قرار گذاشتیم که بهشون اموزشی نگیم....اصلا تست اموزشی نداریم...فقط نمونه سوال اموزشی داریم که بین درسنامه ها میاد


اقا سعید با مثال عینی بزار صحبت کنیم تا به نتیجه برسیم.ببین مثلا زیست اول کتاب درسی بخونیم بعد مثلا کادرای الگو بعد تستا رو 50 تا 50 تا زماندار بزنیم؟یا مثلا کادرای فیزیک گاج با مثالاش بخونیم بعد تستاشو زماندار؟اینه منظورتون؟

----------


## Saeed735

> اقا سعید با مثال عینی بزار صحبت کنیم تا به نتیجه برسیم.ببین مثلا زیست اول کتاب درسی بخونیم بعد مثلا کادرای الگو بعد تستا رو 50 تا 50 تا زماندار بزنیم؟یا مثلا کادرای فیزیک گاج با مثالاش بخونیم بعد تستاشو زماندار؟اینه منظورتون؟


تقریبا درست متوجه شدی ولی تقریبا....اگه میخوای کامل یاد بگیری که باید چیکار کنی...باید کامل کامل پستمو بخونی ولی الان نه...صبر کن دارم یک تاپیک جدید اماده میکنم تا همه چیو گفته باشم...صبر کن و با اون پیش برو...اول باید اونو بخونی بعد این تاپیکو

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خیلی دوس دارم کسایی رو که انتقاد میکنن و باعث میشن من مشکلاتمو بفهمم و تصحیح کنم...از شما هم خیلی ممنون داداش عزیزم...ولی اگه تاپیک منو کامل بخونید من قشنگ توضیح دادم که یادگیری برای چه مرحله ای هستش...اصلا تو ابتدا و تو یه تذکر گفتم که حل نمونه سوال چه گزینه دار و چه بی گزینه حتما انجام شه تا تفهیم مطلب و یادگیری اون انجام شه...همینطور گفتم که در مرحله ی بعد از تست زدن ینی مرحله ی بررسی تست ها این بار علمی و اموزشی تست ها اتفاق خواهد افتاد و تو مرحله ی تست زنی چیزی به اسم اموزش نداریم...اموزش و یادگیری اولا که قبل از تست زنی صورت میگیره و تکمیل آن در مرحله ی بررسی تست ها...


مرسی دوست عزیز 
ولی من معتقدم بخشی از آموزش دروس فهمیدنی داخل تست هستند بر خلاف دروس حفظی که یادگیری قبل از  تست زنی حاصل میشه
ببینید یک نکته مهم هست که تقریبا اکثر داوطلبین بش توجه نمیکند . اکثر داوطلبین میخوان تست رو سریع حل کنند در حالی که این غلطه تست باید خودش سریع حل بشه 
حالا فرق این دو تا چیه؟ فرقشون اینه که زمانی که شما میخواین تست رو سریع حل کنید به این معنیه که شما سرعت زدن تست رو افزایش ( یعنی همین چیزی که شما فرمودید) در حالی که سریع تر حل شدن تست به این معنیه که شما اینقدر رو مبحث اینقدر تسلط پیدا کنید که مغزتون سریع تر اطلاعات رو به یادتون بیاره و تست سریع تر حل بشه ( که راه صحیح اینه )
ببینید شما هیچ وقت قادر نخواهید بود با سریع تر حل کردن تست سرعت بازیابی اطلاعاتتون رو افزایش بدید بلکه باید این کار رو از طریق افزایش تسلط انجام بدید نه از طریق سعی کردن برای حل سرعتی تست ها 
بنابر این تنها راه صحیح افزایش سرعت تست افزایش تسلطه اگر کسی بخواد با روش های دیگه مل همین سریع تر حل کردن تست ها این کار رو بکنه قطعا ضرر میکنه چون به دلیل اینکه این افزایش سرعت ناشی از سرعتی حل کردن تسته نه از طریق داشتن تسلط بدیهیه که این شخص تعداد غلط هاش بالا میره و هیچ نتیجه ای از اینکه تعداد تست بیشتری زده عایدش نمیشه

----------


## Saeed735

> مرسی دوست عزیز 
> ولی من معتقدم بخشی از آموزش دروس فهمیدنی داخل تست هستند بر خلاف دروس حفظی که یادگیری قبل از  تست زنی حاصل میشه
> ببینید یک نکته مهم هست که تقریبا اکثر داوطلبین بش توجه نمیکند . اکثر داوطلبین میخوان تست رو سریع حل کنند در حالی که این غلطه تست باید خودش سریع حل بشه 
> حالا فرق این دو تا چیه؟ فرقشون اینه که زمانی که شما میخواین تست رو سریع حل کنید به این معنیه که شما سرعت زدن تست رو افزایش ( یعنی همین چیزی که شما فرمودید) در حالی که سریع تر حل شدن تست به این معنیه که شما اینقدر رو مبحث اینقدر تسلط پیدا کنید که مغزتون سریع تر اطلاعات رو به یادتون بیاره و تست سریع تر حل بشه ( که راه صحیح اینه )
> ببینید شما هیچ وقت قادر نخواهید بود با سریع تر حل کردن تست سرعت بازیابی اطلاعاتتون رو افزایش بدید بلکه باید این کار رو از طریق افزایش تسلط انجام بدید نه از طریق سعی کردن برای حل سرعتی تست ها 
> بنابر این تنها راه صحیح افزایش سرعت تست افزایش تسلطه اگر کسی بخواد با روش های دیگه مل همین سریع تر حل کردن تست ها این کار رو بکنه قطعا ضرر میکنه چون به دلیل اینکه این افزایش سرعت ناشی از سرعتی حل کردن تسته نه از طریق داشتن تسلط بدیهیه که این شخص تعداد غلط هاش بالا میره و هیچ نتیجه ای از اینکه تعداد تست بیشتری زده عایدش نمیشه


داداش ببخش آیا شما تاپیک رو کامل خوندید یا فقط یه بخشیشو خوندین؟؟؟این چیزی که شما میگین بسیار درسته و با مطلب من هیچ تناقضی نداره چون منم دقیقا به این تو پست اولم اشاره کردم....برید بخونید

----------


## sardare azmoon

> داداش ببخش آیا شما تاپیک رو کامل خوندید یا فقط یه بخشیشو خوندین؟؟؟این چیزی که شما میگین بسیار درسته و با مطلب من هیچ تناقضی نداره چون منم دقیقا به این تو پست اولم اشاره کردم....برید بخونید


چرا دیگه تناقض پیدا میشه بین حرف من و شما
اگر کسی بخواد طبق حرف من پیش بره به هیچ عنوان نباید تست ها رو زمان دار بزنه  در حالی که طبق توصیه شما زدن تست زمان دار لازمه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeed735

> چرا دیگه تناقض پیدا میشه بین حرف من و شما
> اگر کسی بخواد طبق حرف من پیش بره به هیچ عنوان نباید تست ها رو زمان دار بزنه  در حالی که طبق توصیه شما زدن تست زمان دار لازمه


الان حرف تو رو با اسم خودت زدم پست اول برو بخون ببین حرف من همون حرف تو هستش یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟من بازم میگم تست زمان دار لازمه ولی بعد از تسلط تو هم همینو میگی....ولی انگار متوجه نشدی چی نوشتی...برو بخون حرف من با حرف تو یکیه...تو میگی به تسلط برس و تستو سرعتی حل کن...شخصی که به تسلط نرسیده حل تست زمان دار براش فایده ای نداره...پس طبق حرف تو کسی که به تسلط برسه حل تست زمان دار براش مفیده دیگه نه؟؟حرف خودته...برو پست اولو بخون

----------


## sardare azmoon

> الان حرف تو رو با اسم خودت زدم پست اول برو بخون ببین حرف من همون حرف تو هستش یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟من بازم میگم تست زمان دار لازمه ولی بعد از تسلط تو هم همینو میگی....ولی انگار متوجه نشدی چی نوشتی...برو بخون حرف من با حرف تو یکیه...تو میگی به تسلط برس و تستو سرعتی حل کن...شخصی که به تسلط نرسیده حل تست زمان دار براش فایده ای نداره...پس طبق حرف تو کسی که به تسلط برسه حل تست زمان دار براش مفیده دیگه نه؟؟حرف خودته...برو پست اولو بخون


نه دیگه دوست عزیز من دقیقا دارم میگم هیچ وقت زدن تست زمان دار لازم نیست حتی ماه آخر 
فقط و فقط  تو آزمون های آزمایشی ( که دقیقا وقتش مثل وقت کنکوره ) باید تست ها رو تو زمان مشخص بزنید غیر از آزمون های آزمایشی به نظر من هیچ وقت حتی ماه آخر تست زمان دار لازم نیست

----------


## Saeed735

> نه دیگه دوست عزیز من دقیقا دارم میگم هیچ وقت زدن تست زمان دار لازم نیست حتی ماه آخر 
> فقط و فقط  تو آزمون های آزمایشی ( که دقیقا وقتش مثل وقت کنکوره ) باید تست ها رو تو زمان مشخص بزنید غیر از آزمون های آزمایشی به نظر من هیچ وقت حتی ماه آخر تست زمان دار لازم نیست


ببخشید ولی تو خودتم نمیدونی داری چی میگی....طبق حرف خودت که تو پست اولمم زدم حرفتو ...حرف تو با حرف من تناقضی نداره...اگه حرف تو اون بود که باهاش مشکلی نداشتم اگه حرف تو اینه که من با دلیل در بالا اثبات کردم...اگه حرف دیگه ای نداری ...تمام

----------


## محمد3568

مرسی سعید جان واقعا نکات خوبی بودن به بچه های کنکوری یشنهاد میدم حداقل یه بار امتحان کنن

----------


## lvjqd

سلام

"تست زماندار زدن يا نزدن مساله اين است."

حالا  به  روش علمي و نظر كارشناسان فرآيند ياد دهي و يادگيري و روانشناسي آموزش و... كدوم درسته؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> 
> "تست زماندار زدن يا نزدن مساله اين است."
> 
> حالا  به  روش علمي و نظر كارشناسان فرآيند ياد دهي و يادگيري و روانشناسي آموزش و... كدوم درسته؟


اونش دیگه با خودتون...امتحان کنید و به یکی اعتماد کنید..

----------


## محمد3568

یه نکته ای که سعید جان در جریانش هست و من باهاش مشکلات زیادی داشتم اشتباه علامت زدن یه تست تو پاسخنامه(مثال : تو دفترچه 1 انتخاب میکردم مثلا 2 تو پاسخنامه میزدم)یا به هر حال هر چیزی که باعث میشه که شما جواب درستی رو  که تو دفترچه درست زدین اما اشتباه انتقال بدین به پاسخنامه
سعی کنید از الان این مشکل رو حل کنید چون واقعا کار ادمو خراب میکنه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ببخشید ولی تو خودتم نمیدونی داری چی میگی....طبق حرف خودت که تو پست اولمم زدم حرفتو ...حرف تو با حرف من تناقضی نداره...اگه حرف تو اون بود که باهاش مشکلی نداشتم اگه حرف تو اینه که من با دلیل در بالا اثبات کردم...اگه حرف دیگه ای نداری ...تمام


حالا چرا ناراحت میشی داریم صحبت میکنم با هم دیگه  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
ببین دوست عزیزم شما اون حرف من که تو پست اول گذاشتم رو بد برداشت کردی من او رو گفتم که بگم تست زمان دار لازم نیست بلکه به فکر یادگیری باشید تا با افزایش تسلط تو کنکور دچار کمبود وقت نشید 
حالا از این ها بگذریم اجازه بده منم دلیل اینکه میگم تست زمان دار لازم نیست رو با منظق و استدلال  بگم این 2 تا مقدمه که میگم رو ما قبول داریم
1- ما پذیرفتیم با افزایش تسلط خود به خود سرعت تست زنی بالا میره و ا کاهش تسلط سرعت هم کم میشه ( یعنی علت اصلی سرعت تست ها تسلطه ) 
2- بدیهیه که هر شخصی کمترین زمان ممکن رو برای تست میذاره یعنی مثلا اگر تستی رو در 2 دقیقه حل کنه این 2 دقیقه کمترین زمانی بوده که شخص امکان حل اون تست رو داشته 
حالا این دو تا مقدمه رو داشته باشید تا بگم چرا تست زمان دار غلطه 
 اومدیم کسی تست زمان دار زد و دید نمیتونه در اون زمان مقرر تست ها رو بزنه ؟ حالا این شخص باید دقیقا چی کار بکنه؟ ( جالبه تو متنی که هم که شما نمیشتید راهکاری برای حل این مشکل گفته نشده که اگر کسی سرعت در حین تست های زمان دار کم بود چه کار کنه که سرعتش افزایش پیدا بکنه  البته اولین راهش خوندن و تسلطه ولی  اگر  تسلط بالا رفت ولی باز هم  مثلا همون 13 تستی که شما فرمودید رو زد و تو 13 دقیقه 10 تاش حل شد اون وقت باید چه کار کنه که تو 13 دقیقه به هر 13 تا سوال جواب بده؟)
اکثر داوطلبین به ویژه وقتی تو ماه های آخر با این مشکل روبرو میشن به این فکر میفتن که روز کنکور با سرعت بالاتر تست ها رو حل کنند  که قطعا این راه ضرر داره مثلا فرض کنیم درسی 50 تا سوال داره و 50 دقیقه وقت حالا این شخص مثلا تو 50 دقیقه میتونه 45 تا سوال رو جواب بده و 5 تا سوال وقت گیر رو جواب نده حالا اگر این شخص بخواد برای اینکه به هر 50 سوال پاسخ بده بیاد به اون 45 تا سوال به جای 50 دقیقه تو 40 دقیقه پاسخ بده تا بتونه این 5 تا تست رو هم بزنه قطعا این کار به ضررش تموم میشه چون  همونطور که تو مقدمه شماره 2 گفتم هر شخصی کمترین زمان ممکن رو به هر تست اختصاص میده و وقتی شخص کم ترین زمان ممکن پاسخگویی به 45 تستش 50 دقیقه باشه و بخواد اون ها رو تو 40 دقیقه پاسخ بده ایا میتونه به همون میزان تست ها رو صحیح بزنه؟ یعنی اگر کسی تو 50 دقیقه این 45 تا تست رو 35 تاش رو درست و 10 تاش رو غلط بزنه ایا ممکنه تو 40 دقیقه هم دقیقا 35 تاش رو درست و 10 تاش رو غلط بزنه ؟ بدیهیه که خیر و کاملا واضحه که اگر بخواد به جای 50 دقیقه 40 دقیقه وقت بذاره مثلا 30 تاش درست و 15 تاش غلط میشه یعنی 5 تا درستش تبدیل به غلط یشه حالا از اون 5 تا سوال وقت گیر هم دو یا سه تا رو بزنه باز هم قطعا به ضررش تموم میشه چون تعداد بیشتری از این سوالات رو به دلیل تند زدن اون 45 تا تست از دست داده
دروواقع زدن تست زمان دار آخرش شخص رو به این نتیجه میرسونه که در کنکور بخواد تست ها رو سریع تر از حداقل زمان مورد نیاز حل کنه که این کار قطعا به ضرر داوطلب تموم میشه

----------


## Saeed735

> حالا چرا ناراحت میشی داریم صحبت میکنم با هم دیگه 
> ببین دوست عزیزم شما اون حرف من که تو پست اول گذاشتم رو بد برداشت کردی من او رو گفتم که بگم تست زمان دار لازم نیست بلکه به فکر یادگیری باشید تا با افزایش تسلط تو کنکور دچار کمبود وقت نشید 
> حالا از این ها بگذریم اجازه بده منم دلیل اینکه میگم تست زمان دار لازم نیست رو با منظق و استدلال  بگم این 2 تا مقدمه که میگم رو ما قبول داریم
> 1- ما پذیرفتیم با افزایش تسلط خود به خود سرعت تست زنی بالا میره و ا کاهش تسلط سرعت هم کم میشه ( یعنی علت اصلی سرعت تست ها تسلطه ) 
> 2- بدیهیه که هر شخصی کمترین زمان ممکن رو برای تست میذاره یعنی مثلا اگر تستی رو در 2 دقیقه حل کنه این 2 دقیقه کمترین زمانی بوده که شخص امکان حل اون تست رو داشته 
> حالا این دو تا مقدمه رو داشته باشید تا بگم چرا تست زمان دار غلطه 
>  اومدیم کسی تست زمان دار زد و دید نمیتونه در اون زمان مقرر تست ها رو بزنه ؟ حالا این شخص باید دقیقا چی کار بکنه؟ ( جالبه تو متنی که هم که شما نمیشتید راهکاری برای حل این مشکل گفته نشده که اگر کسی سرعت در حین تست های زمان دار کم بود چه کار کنه که سرعتش افزایش پیدا بکنه  البته اولین راهش خوندن و تسلطه ولی  اگر  تسلط بالا رفت ولی باز هم  مثلا همون 13 تستی که شما فرمودید رو زد و تو 13 دقیقه 10 تاش حل شد اون وقت باید چه کار کنه که تو 13 دقیقه به هر 13 تا سوال جواب بده؟)
> اکثر داوطلبین به ویژه وقتی تو ماه های آخر با این مشکل روبرو میشن به این فکر میفتن که روز کنکور با سرعت بالاتر تست ها رو حل کنند  که قطعا این راه ضرر داره مثلا فرض کنیم درسی 50 تا سوال داره و 50 دقیقه وقت حالا این شخص مثلا تو 50 دقیقه میتونه 45 تا سوال رو جواب بده و 5 تا سوال وقت گیر رو جواب نده حالا اگر این شخص بخواد برای اینکه به هر 50 سوال پاسخ بده بیاد به اون 45 تا سوال به جای 50 دقیقه تو 40 دقیقه پاسخ بده تا بتونه این 5 تا تست رو هم بزنه قطعا این کار به ضررش تموم میشه چون  همونطور که تو مقدمه شماره 2 گفتم هر شخصی کمترین زمان ممکن رو به هر تست اختصاص میده و وقتی شخص کم ترین زمان ممکن پاسخگویی به 45 تستش 50 دقیقه باشه و بخواد اون ها رو تو 40 دقیقه پاسخ بده ایا میتونه به همون میزان تست ها رو صحیح بزنه؟ یعنی اگر کسی تو 50 دقیقه این 45 تا تست رو 35 تاش رو درست و 10 تاش رو غلط بزنه ایا ممکنه تو 40 دقیقه هم دقیقا 35 تاش رو درست و 10 تاش رو غلط بزنه ؟ بدیهیه که خیر و کاملا واضحه که اگر بخواد به جای 50 دقیقه 40 دقیقه وقت بذاره مثلا 30 تاش درست و 15 تاش غلط میشه یعنی 5 تا درستش تبدیل به غلط یشه حالا از اون 5 تا سوال وقت گیر هم دو یا سه تا رو بزنه باز هم قطعا به ضررش تموم میشه چون تعداد بیشتری از این سوالات رو به دلیل تند زدن اون 45 تا تست از دست داده
> دروواقع زدن تست زمان دار آخرش شخص رو به این نتیجه میرسونه که در کنکور بخواد تست ها رو سریع تر از حداقل زمان مورد نیاز حل کنه که این کار قطعا به ضرر داوطلب تموم میشه


2 رو که قرمزش کردمو قبول ندارم..چون یکی وقتی تو ازمون نشسته از روشهای تستی و تاکتیک های تست زنی استفاده میکنه تا تستو زود بزنه ولی تو خونه برعکس اینو عمل میکنه تا بار اموزشی تست پایین نیاد و من با این کار کاملا مخالفم چون اعتقاد دارم تست زنی جای یادگیری نیست....جای یادگیری اول قبل از تست زنی هستش و مکان تکمیل یادگیری و استفاده از بار آموزشی و علمی تست در زمان بعد از تست زنیست ینی مرحله ی بررسی تستها...

بعدش شما گفتید که من راهکاری رو نگفتم برای کسایی که نتونستن 13 تست رو تو 13 دقیقه جواب بدن....که البته گفتم...برید بخونید..دقیق هم بخونید...اون فردی که 10 تا از 13 تارو تو 13 دقیقه زده باید در مرحله ی بررسی تست زنی بیاد و ببینه که مشکل کجا بوده؟که باز کاملا در پست اول توضیح داده  شده...با بررسی تستها و بررسی مشکلاتش صد درصد دیگه اشتباهات و عللی که باعث شدن اون 3 تستو نزنه رو تکرار نخواهد کرد..

منظور مطالب بعدیتو اینطور فهمیدم که شما میگید که مثلا 50 تست در 50 دقیقه ..هر تست 1 دقیقه و شاید یک تست 2 دقیقه وقت بخواد...اونوقت اون نباید حل شه...من اینطور پاسخ میدم که به هیچ وچهی اینطور نیست...با کارایی که من گفتم شخص باید کم کم مدیریت جلسور یا بگیره....ینی چی؟ینی بفهمه که 50 دقیقه وقت داره و 50 دقیقه زمان...ممکنه 10 تا تست خیلی اسون باشه و به جای 10 دقیقه 5 دقیقه از شخص بگیره...اون شخص باید اینارو بدونه واگه تستی 2 دقیقه هم زمان خواست بذاره..چون باید بدونه تست های اسونترم در انتظارشن...این کارها اگه از الان صورت بگیرن تو سر جلسه ی کنکور ناخوداگاه انجام میشن...ولی  اینجاشم مهمه که وقتی شخصی دید سوالی رو نمیدونه باید ولش کنه و بذاره برای مرحله ی بررسی تست ها تا مشکلو موشکافی کنه و اگر تستی رو میدونه ولی زیاد از حد زمان میخاد باید بدونه که دورش علامت بزنه و بذاره برای اخری کهاگه وقت اضاقه اومد حلش کنه....


در ضمن عصبانی نشدم...مطلبمو خوب بخونید این چیزای مهم امکان نداره که توش گفته نشده باشه... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> 2 رو که قرمزش کردمو قبول ندارم..چون یکی وقتی تو ازمون نشسته از روشهای تستی و تاکتیک های تست زنی استفاده میکنه تا تستو زود بزنه ولی تو خونه برعکس اینو عمل میکنه تا بار اموزشی تست پایین نیاد و من با این کار کاملا مخالفم چون اعتقاد دارم تست زنی جای یادگیری نیست....جای یادگیری اول قبل از تست زنی هستش و مکان تکمیل یادگیری و استفاده از بار آموزشی و علمی تست در زمان بعد از تست زنیست ینی مرحله ی بررسی تستها...
> 
> بعدش شما گفتید که من راهکاری رو نگفتم برای کسایی که نتونستن 13 تست رو تو 13 دقیقه جواب بدن....که البته گفتم...برید بخونید..دقیق هم بخونید...اون فردی که 10 تا از 13 تارو تو 13 دقیقه زده باید در مرحله ی بررسی تست زنی بیاد و ببینه که مشکل کجا بوده؟که باز کاملا در پست اول توضیح داده  شده...با بررسی تستها و بررسی مشکلاتش صد درصد دیگه اشتباهات و عللی که باعث شدن اون 3 تستو نزنه رو تکرار نخواهد کرد..
> 
> منظور مطالب بعدیتو اینطور فهمیدم که شما میگید که مثلا 50 تست در 50 دقیقه ..هر تست 1 دقیقه و شاید یک تست 2 دقیقه وقت بخواد...اونوقت اون نباید حل شه...من اینطور پاسخ میدم که به هیچ وچهی اینطور نیست...با کارایی که من گفتم شخص باید کم کم مدیریت جلسور یا بگیره....ینی چی؟ینی بفهمه که 50 دقیقه وقت داره و 50 دقیقه زمان...ممکنه 10 تا تست خیلی اسون باشه و به جای 10 دقیقه 5 دقیقه از شخص بگیره...اون شخص باید اینارو بدونه واگه تستی 2 دقیقه هم زمان خواست بذاره..چون باید بدونه تست های اسونترم در انتظارشن...این کارها اگه از الان صورت بگیرن تو سر جلسه ی کنکور ناخوداگاه انجام میشن...ولی  اینجاشم مهمه که وقتی شخصی دید سوالی رو نمیدونه باید ولش کنه و بذاره برای مرحله ی بررسی تست ها تا مشکلو موشکافی کنه و اگر تستی رو میدونه ولی زیاد از حد زمان میخاد باید بدونه که دورش علامت بزنه و بذاره برای اخری کهاگه وقت اضاقه اومد حلش کنه....
> 
> 
> در ضمن عصبانی نشدم...مطلبمو خوب بخونید این چیزای مهم امکان نداره که توش گفته نشده باشه...


ببینید منظورم اینه که طرف از راه حلی بره کمترین زمان ممکن برای اون راه حل رو میذاره مثلا اگر شخصی از فرمول ساده تری استفاده کنه حداقل زمان ممکن برای اون فرمول ساده تر رو بر روی اون سوال میذاره 
ضمنا اینکه فرمودید طرف اشکالات اینکه نتونسته پیدا کنه  صحیح نیست چون تنها اشکال ممکن عدم تسلطه ( نه موارد دیگه ) و امکان داره شخص تسلط  خودش رو بالا ببره ولی بازم نتونه به تمام سوالات جواب بده خب اون موقع تکلیف این شخص چیه؟
فهمیدم چطور شد علت اختلاف نظر من و شما میدونید چیه؟
من معتقدم حرفای شما تا حدود زیادی درستن ولی باید تو آزمون های آزمایشی به ویژه آزمون های جامع این کار رو کرد و به همین خاطر که به کسانی که مشاوره میدم حدود 15 تا آزمون جامع براشون میذارم تا همین ها رو تمرین کنند چون آزمون های جامع کل مباحث هستند و بهتر شخص میتونه خودش رو بسنجه تا وقتی که فقط یک فصل از یک درس رو بخواد اینطوری بزنه
درواقع به نظر من اگر تو خونه داوطلب تمرکزش رو بذاره رو یاد گیری و تو آزمون های آزمایشی این مسائل رو رعایت کنه بهتره تا بخواد تو خونه این کار رو بکنه البته این نظر منه

----------


## Saeed735

> ببینید منظورم اینه که طرف از راه حلی بره کمترین زمان ممکن برای اون راه حل رو میذاره مثلا اگر شخصی از فرمول ساده تری استفاده کنه حداقل زمان ممکن برای اون فرمول ساده تر رو بر روی اون سوال میذاره 
> ضمنا اینکه فرمودید طرف اشکالات اینکه نتونسته پیدا کنه  صحیح نیست چون تنها اشکال ممکن عدم تسلطه ( نه موارد دیگه ) و امکان داره شخص تسلط  خودش رو بالا ببره ولی بازم نتونه به تمام سوالات جواب بده خب اون موقع تکلیف این شخص چیه؟
> فهمیدم چطور شد علت اختلاف نظر من و شما میدونید چیه؟
> من معتقدم حرفای شما تا حدود زیادی درستن ولی باید تو آزمون های آزمایشی به ویژه آزمون های جامع این کار رو کرد و به همین خاطر که به کسانی که مشاوره میدم حدود 15 تا آزمون جامع براشون میذارم تا همین ها رو تمرین کنند چون آزمون های جامع کل مباحث هستند و بهتر شخص میتونه خودش رو بسنجه تا وقتی که فقط یک فصل از یک درس رو بخواد اینطوری بزنه
> درواقع به نظر من اگر تو خونه داوطلب تمرکزش رو بذاره رو یاد گیری و تو آزمون های آزمایشی این مسائل رو رعایت کنه بهتره تا بخواد تو خونه این کار رو بکنه البته این نظر منه


ینی شما میگید ذهن طرف میره سراغ فرمولهای ساده تر؟چرا؟تا سوالو راحت تر و سریع تر حل کنه درسته؟خب من گفتم که...در زمان تست زنی این کارو بکنید ...اشکالی نداره...ولی چرا گفتم حتی سوالاتی رو هم که درست جواب دادی چک کنید؟اونم در مرحله ی بررسی؟چرا؟به همین خاطره که بار اموزشی کم نشه و یادگیری و مرحله ی تکمیل یادگیری از بین نره...من حرف شما رو کاملا قبول دارم داداش...فقط یه مرحله اضافه تر از شما گفتم...شما میگید مرحله ی تست زنی و بررسی تست ها ادغام بشه درسته؟دلیلتونم اینه که دانش اموز یاد بگیره و بار علمی و اموزشی تست ها از بین نره...منم همینو میگم ولی این مرحلرو گذاشتم برای مرحله ی بعد از تست زنی...دانش اموز هیه ی این کارایی رو که شما میگیدو انجام میده ولی در مرحله ی بررسی و نه در مرحله ی تست زنی...تست زنی فقط برای ازمایشه...دانش اموز باید از الان خودشو اماده کنه تا در کنکور همه ی کارا به صورت ناخوداگاه صورت بگیره...

----------


## khaan

تست زنی راه میان بر نداره باید اول خوب مفاهیم رو یاد بگیری و زیاد تمرین کنی. 
رفتن سراغ تکنیک مکنیک فقط وقتتون رو هدر میده

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ینی شما میگید ذهن طرف میره سراغ فرمولهای ساده تر؟چرا؟تا سوالو راحت تر و سریع تر حل کنه درسته؟خب من گفتم که...در زمان تست زنی این کارو بکنید ...اشکالی نداره...ولی چرا گفتم حتی سوالاتی رو هم که درست جواب دادی چک کنید؟اونم در مرحله ی بررسی؟چرا؟به همین خاطره که بار اموزشی کم نشه و یادگیری و مرحله ی تکمیل یادگیری از بین نره...من حرف شما رو کاملا قبول دارم داداش...فقط یه مرحله اضافه تر از شما گفتم...شما میگید مرحله ی تست زنی و بررسی تست ها ادغام بشه درسته؟دلیلتونم اینه که دانش اموز یاد بگیره و بار علمی و اموزشی تست ها از بین نره...منم همینو میگم ولی این مرحلرو گذاشتم برای مرحله ی بعد از تست زنی...دانش اموز هیه ی این کارایی رو که شما میگیدو انجام میده ولی در مرحله ی بررسی و نه در مرحله ی تست زنی...تست زنی فقط برای ازمایشه...دانش اموز باید از الان خودشو اماده کنه تا در کنکور همه ی کارا به صورت ناخوداگاه صورت بگیره...


من مرحله آخر شما رو معتقدم فقط تو آزمون آز مایشی باید انجام بده نه تو خونه بیاد تست های درس ها رو اون طوری بزنه  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeed735

> من مرحله آخر شما رو معتقدم فقط تو آزمون آز مایشی باید انجام بده نه تو خونه بیاد تست های درس ها رو اون طوری بزنه


به هر حال من میگم توی ازمونهای ازمایشی هم میتونن اینکارو انجام بدن ولی باید توی خونه باشه..چون هیچ لطمه ای از لحاظ یادگیری به دانش اموز نمیزنه...

----------


## Orwell

آقا سعید مثلا واسه شیمی اینکار خوبه :

کتاب و درسنامه مبتکران رو کامل واسه یه فصل بخونم ( طبق روش شما )
بعد از پایان یک فصل برم سراغ تستاش

و واسه فیزیک اینکار خوبه ؟
گاج پایه اومده بعضی مباحث رو چندقسمتی کرده. مثلا حرکت شناسی رو 5 قسمت کرده که البته قسمت اخرش مال رشته ریاضیاس نه تجربی.
اول باید بیام کل فصل ( کل قسمت ها ) رو طبق روش شما بخونم یا واسه هر قسمتی اون پروسه ای که گفتین رو اجرا کنم ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> تست زنی راه میان بر نداره باید اول خوب مفاهیم رو یاد بگیری و زیاد تمرین کنی. 
> رفتن سراغ تکنیک مکنیک فقط وقتتون رو هدر میده


گفته ی شما هم کاملا صحیح...ولی بهتره روشهای سریع رو با اثباتش یاد بگیرن و یا خودشون بهش برسن که با تمرین زیاد و توضیحاتی که دادم به دست میاد

----------


## Saeed735

> آقا سعید مثلا واسه شیمی اینکار خوبه :
> 
> کتاب و درسنامه مبتکران رو کامل واسه یه فصل بخونم ( طبق روش شما )
> بعد از پایان یک فصل برم سراغ تستاش
> 
> و واسه فیزیک اینکار خوبه ؟
> گاج پایه اومده بعضی مباحث رو چندقسمتی کرده. مثلا حرکت شناسی رو 5 قسمت کرده که البته قسمت اخرش مال رشته ریاضیاس نه تجربی.
> اول باید بیام کل فصل ( کل قسمت ها ) رو طبق روش شما بخونم یا واسه هر قسمتی اون پروسه ای که گفتین رو اجرا کنم ؟


شیمی که کاملا درست


فیزیک هم نه ...اول کل فصلو تموم کنید...در ضمن اینکه 5 بخش کرده هم درست..برای هر بخشم تست داده دیگه اره؟تعدادی از اون تست ها رو همراه با خوندن بعنوان مثال اموزشی حل کنید...بقیشم ایشالاتو مرحله ی تست زنی و تست زنی مروری (خمون بازه ی کوچیک که گفتم)میزنی...پس کل فصل و بعد تست زنی...تاپیک جدیدمو کامل بخونی منظورمو کامل میفهمی

----------


## d4nte

با تشکر از تاپیک فوق العاده اموزشیتون
یه سوال

وقتی برای درسی مثل شیمی میایم تست میزنیم تو نیم ساعت و چک میکنیم و همه چیزایی که شما فرمودید اگه بازم بطور مثال 20 دقیقه یا نیم ساعت وقت باقی مونده باشه

همین روند رو ادامه بدیم؟!
یا چی؟!

----------


## Saeed735

> با تشکر از تاپیک فوق العاده اموزشیتون
> یه سوال
> 
> وقتی برای درسی مثل شیمی میایم تست میزنیم تو نیم ساعت و چک میکنیم و همه چیزایی که شما فرمودید اگه بازم بطور مثال 20 دقیقه یا نیم ساعت وقت باقی مونده باشه
> 
> همین روند رو ادامه بدیم؟!
> یا چی؟!


نمیمونه....چون میگی مثلا 20 تا تست رو تو 20 دقیقه میزنم دیگه...تو پایان بیست دقیقه هم تموم میکنی....ولی اگه منظورت اینه که تو بازه ی زمانی که هر روز مثلا زیست داری به طور مثال 8 تا 11....تستاتو بزنی و بعد اتمام 20 دقیقه زمان هنوز وجود داشته باشه...خب بله به روند ادامه بده و یه 10 تا تست دیگه هم بزن....اگه منظورتون این نبود بیشتر و بهتر توضیحش بدین

----------


## d4nte

خیر با تشکر
بنده جوابمو گرفتم

----------


## Saeed735

منتظر تاپیک های جدید باشید

----------


## Saeed735

> اما اولی مشکلی که توضیحات مربوطه داشت تنوع و زیاد بودن مراحل مطالعه بود  ... سازماندهی و برنامه ریزی برای اجرای تمامی این مراحل عملا کاری مشکل و  پیچیده است که اکثریت بچه ها قادر به انجام اون نیستند ... بهتره بعضی  مراحل رو در هم ادغام و بعضی رو حذف کرد ...
> 
> در مورد نحوه ی تست زنی راه حل بهتری وجود داره ... تست زنی آموزشی رو نمی  شه با تست زنی سر جلسه ی آزمون مقایسه کرد ، چون تست زنی سرجلسه ی آزمون تا  حد زیادی برای جمع بندی نهایی و سنجش توانایی فرد مورد نظره و تعمیم اون  به مرحله ی آموزش کار درستی نیست  ....
> 
> بهتره به این شیوه عمل بشه ؛ کل تست های هر فصل رو به 4 دسته تقسیم می کنیم  .... تست های آموزشی ، تست های نیمه آموزشی ، تست های زمان دار  و تست های  مروری  ... در مورد تست های آموزشی نیاز به زمان گرفتن و حتی درصد گرفتن  نیست ( البته بهتره درصد بگیریم ولی بهش توجه زیادی نکنیم ) ، این تست ها  صرفا برای آموزش و جا افتادن مطلب توی ذهن دانش آموزه ...
> 
> تست های نیمه آموزشی تست هایی هستند که با اون ها به مانند تست های آموزشی  رفتار می کنیم منتها درصد برای ما اهمیت بیشتری خواهد داشت و *مهم تر از اون مباحثی رو که در اون ها ضعف داریم رو به واسطه ی این نوع تست زنی پیدا کنید و بیشتر روشون کار کنیم*  ... تست های زمان دار تست هایی هستند که باید علاوه بر موارد یاد شده در  مورد تست های نیمه آموزشی ، مسئله ی زمان رو هم در مورد اون ها مد نظر  داشته باشیم ... تست های مروری تست هایی هستند که برای مرور کنار گذاشته می  شوند و باید اون ها رو مانند تست های زمان دار در تایم معینی زد ...
> 
> در مورد تست هایی که باقی می مونه بهتره که اون ها رو به بازه های زمانی  مطالعاتی مربوط به فصل های دیگه وارد نکنیم چون علاوه بر این که نظم  مطالعاتی ما رو هم می زنه ممکنه باعث بشه که در امر برنامه ریزی سایر فصل  ها هم دچار مشکل بشیم ... چاره کار در نظر گرفتن زمان هایی تحت عنوان زمان  جبرانی در انتهای روز و آخر هفته هاست که به هیچ درس خاصی تعلق ندارند اما  اگه در اجرای ساعات مطالعاتی اون روز یا اون هفته دچار مشکل شدیم میتونه به  ما در جهت پایداری نظم برنامه به ما کمک کنه ...
> ...


ممنون داداش....
اولا که شما گفتی مراحل  خوندن زیاده و بهتره که با هم ادغام بشه....در جواب باید بگم نه اینطور  نیست و بسیار کمه و وقت کمی رو میگیره...کلا سه چهار تا مرحله با چند تا  مرور سادس...فقط توضیحاتم زیادشون کرده
درمورد تست زنی هم شما مراحل رو  زیاد کردید ولی توضیح میدم...گفتید تست های اموزشی...که اینها به نظر من  سوالات اموزشی نامیده بشن بهتره...سوالاتی که شاید گزینه دار یا بی گزینه  باشن...ولی حل این سوالاتو وارد مرحله ی تست زنی نمیکنم و به نظرم بهتره  همراه با مرحله ی خوندن باشن تا با توجه به اسمشون که سوالات اموزشی هستن  باعث تفهیم  و درک بیشتر بشن....
بعدش شما گفتید تستای نیمه اموزشی که  برای این هستن که ما مشکلاتمونو حل کنیم...ولی به نظر من تست نیمه اموزشی  نداریم...همه ی تست ها تا روز کنکور برای ما اموزشی هستن حتی تست هایی که  تو ازمونها میزنیم و حتما باید بعد از ازمون مورد بررسی قرار داده بشن...
بعدش  راجبه تست های زمان دار گفتید...که باید مثل مراحل تست زنی قبلی باید  اموزنده باشنو به یاد گیری کمک کنن ولی همراه با زمان...خب منم با این گفته  ی شما مشکلی ندارم و دقیقا حرف منم همینه
خب بعدش در مورد تست های  مروری گفتید که بهتره در تایم مشخصی زده بشن و بعد از اون در مورد تست های  باقی مونده گفتید...ولی اعتقاد بنده اینه که تست های مروری همون تست های  باقی مونده هستن...که بهتره در بازه ی نیم ساعته ای که گفتم زده بشن و به  هیچ عنوان مشگلی در برنامه ریزیبرای فصول دیگه مشکل ایجاد نمیکنن بلکه به  بچه ها کمک میکنه که مطالب همیشه یادش باشه و بتونه که خوب ترکیب کنه...در   ضمن به بچه ها کمک میکنه که یاد بگیرن چطوری و یه درسی رو بخونن و یه درس  دیگرو تست بزنن....

----------


## Hellion

سلام داش ... ببخشید پاسخ سوالایی که درست جواب دادیم و مطمئنیم هم نگاه کنیم ؟ وقت زیاد نمیگیره ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داش ... ببخشید پاسخ سوالایی که درست جواب دادیم و مطمئنیم هم نگاه کنیم ؟ وقت زیاد نمیگیره ؟


نه وقت نمیگیره....نگاه کن....شاید اصلا از راه به جواب صحیح رسیدی...حتی گزینه های نادرستم چک کن

----------


## Saeed735

بچه ها خواهشا تاپیک رو کامل کامل بخونید

----------


## Orwell

سعید حان
اون مرور نموداری که گفتی باید از روی کتاب و جزوه نوشته بشه نمودارش یا با استفاده از هرچیزی که تو ذهنمونه ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سعید حان
> اون مرور نموداری که گفتی باید از روی کتاب و جزوه نوشته بشه نمودارش یا با استفاده از هرچیزی که تو ذهنمونه ؟


....کتاب درسی  چون همه چیز رو تیتر وار نوشته خیلی خوبه ولی شاید تو جزوه و کتاب کمک اموزشی یه سری تیترها و فرمولها اضافه تر و مفیدتر باشه...در چنین شرایطی تو باید یه منبع اصلی داشته باشی که همه ی نکاتو تو ی اون جمع اوری کرده باشی....به اون میگن منبع اصلی....از روی اون نوشته بشه بهتره...در تاپیک های بعدی توضیح داده میشه...ممنون

----------


## konkurbank

ممنون از آقا سعيد، پست مفيد و پر محتوايي بود...

----------


## ali_12

سلام آقا سعیدممنون از مطالب خوبتونیک سوال داشتم.البته توی توضیحاتتون بود در مورد 200 تستفرض بفرمایید من دارم با برنامه قلمچی پیش میرم.امروز جمعه هست و مثلا  2 هفته دیگه آزمون دارم.خوب من کلی مطلب وتست  دارم.مخصوصا از دروس اختصاصی.به فرض 4 فصل زیست +فیزیک دینامیک+خازن+2 فصل شیمی و ...خوب کل اینها تستاشون با عمومی ها شاید بالای 2000 تست بشه برای 2 هفته...سوالم اینجاست من باید کل این 2000 تست بزنم؟؟!!یا اینکه قسمتی؟چه تعداد کافیه و بقیه رو کی بزنم؟؟؟مثلا خود من یادمه پارسال فصل 1 شیمی 3 جز برنامه قلمچی بود با 400 تا تست.وقت منو فقط همین 1 فصل با تستهاش از شنبه تا 3 شنبه گرفت!!!!!خوب این برام فاجعه بودمیشه بفرمایید بهترین و سریع ترین و پربازده ترین روش چیه؟سپاسگزارم

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعیدممنون از مطالب خوبتونیک سوال داشتم.البته توی توضیحاتتون بود در مورد 200 تستفرض بفرمایید من دارم با برنامه قلمچی پیش میرم.امروز جمعه هست و مثلا  2 هفته دیگه آزمون دارم.خوب من کلی مطلب وتست  دارم.مخصوصا از دروس اختصاصی.به فرض 4 فصل زیست +فیزیک دینامیک+خازن+2 فصل شیمی و ...خوب کل اینها تستاشون با عمومی ها شاید بالای 2000 تست بشه برای 2 هفته...سوالم اینجاست من باید کل این 2000 تست بزنم؟؟!!یا اینکه قسمتی؟چه تعداد کافیه و بقیه رو کی بزنم؟؟؟مثلا خود من یادمه پارسال فصل 1 شیمی 3 جز برنامه قلمچی بود با 400 تا تست.وقت منو فقط همین 1 فصل با تستهاش از شنبه تا 3 شنبه گرفت!!!!!خوب این برام فاجعه بودمیشه بفرمایید بهترین و سریع ترین و پربازده ترین روش چیه؟سپاسگزارم


اولا که من با ازمون پیش رفتم خیلی مخالفم و برنامه ای براش ندارم...اما در مورد سوالاتون بگم که من خیلی خوب توضیح دادم که قرار نیست همه ی تست ها رو یکجا بزنید...برای تست های باقی مونده هم زمان تعیین کردم بعنوان یک بازه ی کوچک برای تست زنی مروری....شما کل تاپیک بندرو کامل بخونید متوجه میشین...مرسی

----------


## Saeed735

up

----------


## doctor Hastii

تایپیک هاتون واقعا بی نظیرن و خیلی کمکم کرذ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MaHsa 95

مثل همیشه فوق العاده بود
من همه ی تاپیک هاتون رو خوندم و تازه فهمیدم چه جوری باید درس خوند!!! البته شب دوباره همه رو میخونم و تو یه دفتر خلاصشون رو مینویسم که هر روز انجامشون بدم. (مرور شبانگاهی و خلاصه نموداری  :Yahoo (1): 
حالا یه سوال داشتم (ببخشید انقدر سوال میپرسما) اینجوری که من از خوندن همه ی تاپیک هاتون فهمیدم ما بعد از خوندن کامل یک فصل و انجام مرور اصلی تست زنی رو شروع میکنیم. ولی تست زنی نباید مبحثی باشه؟ یعنی مثلا تو فیزیک منبیام کل فصل نور رو بخونم بعد تست زنی رو شروع کنم؟ بهتر نیست که مثلا اول آینه ی تخت رو بخونم بعد تستاشو بزنم بعد برم سراغ آینه ی محدب؟

----------


## Saeed735

> مثل همیشه فوق العاده بود
> من همه ی تاپیک هاتون رو خوندم و تازه فهمیدم چه جوری باید درس خوند!!! البته شب دوباره همه رو میخونم و تو یه دفتر خلاصشون رو مینویسم که هر روز انجامشون بدم. (مرور شبانگاهی و خلاصه نموداری 
> حالا یه سوال داشتم (ببخشید انقدر سوال میپرسما) اینجوری که من از خوندن همه ی تاپیک هاتون فهمیدم ما بعد از خوندن کامل یک فصل و انجام مرور اصلی تست زنی رو شروع میکنیم. ولی تست زنی نباید مبحثی باشه؟ یعنی مثلا تو فیزیک من بیام کل فصل نور رو بخونم بعد تست زنی رو شروع کنم؟ بهتر نیست که مثلا اول آینه ی تخت رو بخونم بعد تستاشو بزنم بعد برم سراغ آینه ی محدب؟


چرا که...اینطوری هم میشه....خیلی هم عالی...ولی تست زنیتون همراه با خوندن به حساب میاد...یادتون هست که؟گفتم مرحله ی اول تست زنی همراه مرحله ی خوندن انجام بشه...میتونید برای مباحث اونجا هم تست بزنید...ینی تست ها در حکم تست اموزشی باشن

----------


## MaHsa 95

> چرا که...اینطوری هم میشه....خیلی هم عالی...ولی تست زنیتون همراه با خوندن به حساب میاد...یادتون هست که؟گفتم مرحله ی اول تست زنی همراه مرحله ی خوندن انجام بشه...میتونید برای مباحث اونجا هم تست بزنید...ینی تست ها در حکم تست اموزشی باشن


یعنی در هر صورت بعد از تموم شدن کل فصل باید تست زنی زماندار رو انجام بدیم؟ و اینکه خب مسلما شاید چند روز طول بکشه که ما از همه ی مباحث اون فصل تست زماندار بزنیم؟

----------


## Saeed735

> یعنی در هر صورت بعد از تموم شدن کل فصل باید تست زنی زماندار رو انجام بدیم؟ و اینکه خب مسلما شاید چند روز طول بکشه که ما از همه ی مبحاث اون فصل تست زماندار بزنیم؟


اونم بالا توضیح دادم....قرار نیست که مثلا ی فصلی 500 تا تست داره همه ی 500 تارو بزنی...گلچین کن و بزن...بقیه ی تستا میمونه برای تست زنی مروری...شما چون سریع خوندی با دقت انجام نشده...شب یکبار دیگه کامل بخون...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> اونم بالا توضیح دادم....قرار نیست که مثلا ی فصلی 500 تا تست داره همه ی 500 تارو بزنی...گلچین کن و بزن...بقیه ی تستا میمونه برای تست زنی مروری...شما چون سریع خوندی با دقت انجام نشده...شب یکبار دیگه کامل بخون...


چرا متوجه شدم . گفتین مثلا یه فصل 300 تا تست داره . تو تست زنی زماندار 150 تاشو میزنیم و بقیشو میذاریم واسه تست زنی مروی که تست زنی مروری یعنی اینکه مثلا اگه قراره روزی 2 ساعت فیزیک بخونیم نیم ساعتشو میذاریم واسه تست زنی مروی که از همه ی فصل هایی که قبلا خوندیم تست میزنیم. 5 تا فصل 1، 7 تا فصل دو و ...، درسته دیگه؟ ولی منظور من اینه که همون تست های گلچین هم احتمالا تو یه روز  تموم نمیشه، چون شما که نمیای فقط 100 تا تست فیزیک تو یه روز بزنی..

----------


## Saeed735

> چرا متوجه شدم . گفتین مثلا یه فصل 300 تا تست داره . تو تست زنی زماندار 150 تاشو میزنیم و بقیشو میذاریم واسه تست زنی مروی که تست زنی مروری یعنی اینکه مثلا اگه قراره روزی 2 ساعت فیزیک بخونیم نیم ساعتشو میذاریم واسه تست زنی مروی که از همه ی فصل هایی که قبلا خوندیم تست میزنیم. 5 تا فصل 1، 7 تا فصل دو و ...، درسته دیگه؟ ولی منظور من اینه که همون تست های گلچین هم احتمالا تو یه روز  تموم نمیشه، چون شما که نمیای فقط 100 تا تست فیزیک تو یه روز بزنی..


*نحوه ی حل نمونه تست و سوال آموزشی:*ببینید   من بهتون گفتم که همراه با مرحله ی خوندن،تست و سوال آموزشی حل   کنید...تعدادی از این سوالات و تست ها رو همراه با مرحله ی خوندن یه مبحث  حل کنید...برای مثال دارین فیزیک اول دبیرستان رو مطالعه میکنید و در حال   خوندن مبحث آینه های تخت هستید...در حین خوندن تعدادی تست و سوال آموزشی   برای درک و تفهیم بهتر مطلب حل کنید...ولی در کنار اون تعدادی تست و سوال  آموزشی هم، بعد از پایان هر مبحث حل  شود...ینی زمانی که همون مبحث آینه های  تخت به پایان رسید،مجدداتعدادی تست  و سوال حل کنید و بعد برید سراغ خوندن  مبحث دیگه(مثلا آینه های کروی)...در  حین خوندن و  پایان خوندن مباحث دیگه هم به همین شکل عمل کنید...بعد از  اتمام مرحله ی  خوندنِ کل فصل و انجام مرور اصلی ،تست زنی به صورت کلی(برای  کل فصل) انجام  خواهد گرفت(تو مرحله ی تست زنی توضیح داده شده)...

----------


## Saeed735

> چرا متوجه شدم . گفتین مثلا یه فصل 300 تا تست داره . تو تست زنی زماندار 150 تاشو میزنیم و بقیشو میذاریم واسه تست زنی مروی که تست زنی مروری یعنی اینکه مثلا اگه قراره روزی 2 ساعت فیزیک بخونیم نیم ساعتشو میذاریم واسه تست زنی مروی که از همه ی فصل هایی که قبلا خوندیم تست میزنیم. 5 تا فصل 1، 7 تا فصل دو و ...، درسته دیگه؟ ولی منظور من اینه که همون تست های گلچین هم احتمالا تو یه روز  تموم نمیشه، چون شما که نمیای فقط 100 تا تست فیزیک تو یه روز بزنی..


البته یادت نره که بازه ی تست زنی مروری در ابتدای ساعات مطالعه ی هر درس باید ایجاد شه...بعدشم اشکای نداره...همون 100 تا تست بذار 2 روز طول بکشه...مشکلی نیست...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> البته یادت نره که بازه ی تست زنی مروری در ابتدای ساعات مطالعه ی هر درس باید ایجاد شه...بعدشم اشکای نداره...همون 100 تا تست بذار 2 روز طول بکشه...مشکلی نیست...


آهان متوجه شدم .خیلی ممنون

----------


## afshar

نظر مشاور کنکور 95

نحوه مطالعه و حل تست دروس عمومی

----------


## Saeed735

سوالی بود در خدمتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

همه ی تاپیک های بنده ی حقیر یکجا....امیدوارم مفید باشن...


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا

----------


## Saeed735

up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemeh 007

واقعا عالی بود ممنون thanks

----------


## saeedkh76

> up


سایتتون چرا ساسپند شده؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed735

> سایتتون چرا ساسپند شده؟؟؟


مدتی تعطیل خواهد بود....

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید

----------


## marzie_

سلام
ببخشید ی سوال داشتم
من امسال سال سوم هستم اما اصلا وقت نمیکنم تست کار کنم و بیش تر وقتم برای تشریحی خوندن امتحانا میره و وقتی برای تست باقی نمیمونه اما اکثر هم کلاسی هام چون تو تابستون پیش خوانی کردن وقت تست زدن هم دارن و من اعتماد به نفسم اومده پایین . چطور وقت کنم تست بزنم

----------


## GHZO7

up

----------


## Saeed735

آپ

----------


## MeysAM1999

*UP!*

----------


## iMap

دوست عزیز این روش شما برای کتاب های تستی که هستن جواب نمیده سوالات طبقه بندی شده از آسون به سخت در هر کدم هر نکته ای داره که تو درس نامه معمولا ذکر نشده تو خود جواب تست گفته شده تعداد تست های هر مبحث معمولا زیاده و ما باید همشو بزنیم تا آموزش تکمیل بشه بعد از این کار ما تستی نخواهیم داشت که با این روش بریم جلو اگه این روش رو هم از هون ابتدا آغاز کنیم آموزش ناقص میمونه چون یه شدت وقت گیر میشه  کتاب های موجود در بازار این اجازه رو نمیدن مگر اینکه 2 منبع تستی داشته باشیم

----------


## Saeed735

> دوست عزیز این روش شما برای کتاب های تستی که هستن جواب نمیده سوالات طبقه بندی شده از آسون به سخت در هر کدم هر نکته ای داره که تو درس نامه معمولا ذکر نشده تو خود جواب تست گفته شده تعداد تست های هر مبحث معمولا زیاده و ما باید همشو بزنیم تا آموزش تکمیل بشه بعد از این کار ما تستی نخواهیم داشت که با این روش بریم جلو اگه این روش رو هم از هون ابتدا آغاز کنیم آموزش ناقص میمونه چون یه شدت وقت گیر میشه  کتاب های موجود در بازار این اجازه رو نمیدن مگر اینکه 2 منبع تستی داشته باشیم


خب.شما اگر تست اموزشیتون تعداد بالا هم بزنید هیچ مشکلی نخواهد بود بلکه بهتر هم هست...
الان اکثر کتابهای بازار بعد از تست های اموزشیشون دو الی سه آزمون هم دارن که میتونید از آنها برای حل تست آزمونی استفاده کنید.البته باز اگر آزمون نداشته باشه چیزی که زیاده در همه جا تسته.میتونید پیدا کنید.از آزمونهای ازمایشی گرفته تا کنکور و غیره...

----------


## dars

این تاپیک خیلی خوب بود به نظرم

Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mohsen_hps

سلام و خسته نباشید

دوستان یک سوال داشتم دوست دارم جوابش رو بدونم چون برام مهم هستش البته مربوط به خودم نیست ولی برای راهنمایی یک بنده خدا میخوام. دوستی داریم که رشتش فنی و حرفه ای بود رفت دانشگاه ازاد مدرکش رو گرفت حالا تصمیم به خوندن تجربی و رشته داروسازی گرفته. خوب مسلما درسای رشته تجربی رو هیچوقت نخوندن . ایشون از وسط های تابستان شروع به خواندن کردنو منو در جریان خودندنشون میزاشتن. خواستم بدونم سطح این دوستمون با توجه به نکته ای که الان میگم به چه شکل هستش. این دوستمون دو فصل اول زیست دوم رو میخوندن به صورت کامل بعد به سراغ تست ها از کتاب های خیلی سبز و الگو و ای کیو میرفتن در مجموع تست های این 3 کتابرو بالای 80 درصدش رو همون بار اول صحیح میزدن در درس شیمی هم به همین شکل عمل کردن حالا به نظرتون ایشون در چه سطحی قرار دارن از نظر موفقیت در کنکور ؟

----------


## mohsen_hps

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> 
> دوستان یک سوال داشتم دوست دارم جوابش رو بدونم چون برام مهم هستش البته مربوط به خودم نیست ولی برای راهنمایی یک بنده خدا میخوام. دوستی داریم که رشتش فنی و حرفه ای بود رفت دانشگاه ازاد مدرکش رو گرفت حالا تصمیم به خوندن تجربی و رشته داروسازی گرفته. خوب مسلما درسای رشته تجربی رو هیچوقت نخوندن . ایشون از وسط های تابستان شروع به خواندن کردنو منو در جریان خودندنشون میزاشتن. خواستم بدونم سطح این دوستمون با توجه به نکته ای که الان میگم به چه شکل هستش. این دوستمون دو فصل اول زیست دوم رو میخوندن به صورت کامل بعد به سراغ تست ها از کتاب های خیلی سبز و الگو و ای کیو میرفتن در مجموع تست های این 3 کتابرو بالای 80 درصدش رو همون بار اول صحیح میزدن در درس شیمی هم به همین شکل عمل کردن حالا به نظرتون ایشون در چه سطحی قرار دارن از نظر موفقیت در کنکور ؟


دوستان نظری ندارین؟

----------


## Alireza.10

> دوستان نظری ندارین؟


. salam dash man khodam hamintoriam.fani bodam alan daram mikhonam
b har hal in daste afrad mese man o doste shoma tajrobe classo nadarim va paye mon zaefe ama akhar oni movafaghe ke talash dare.
albate in nazar mane

----------


## mohsen_hps

> . salam dash man khodam hamintoriam.fani bodam alan daram mikhonam
> b har hal in daste afrad mese man o doste shoma tajrobe classo nadarim va paye mon zaefe ama akhar oni movafaghe ke talash dare.
> albate in nazar mane


دقیقا همینطوره

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## z_ra

UP

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ

----------

